# Thread for donors and anyone thinking of donating... all welcome xx



## A.T.C.C

HI there
I thought id start this thread so that any donors wishing to share their stories can come on here and tell them.
Also i really want other people to know what it is like to go through donation.
I want people to realise that its not difficult..... its not this massive thing to be petrified of but it is such a special thing to do.
I want people to realise how good it makes us donors feel to be able to give this gift to someone.

It would be great to hear from potential donors and it would be fab to have recipients stories on how they feel when they know a donor has been found etc.
Also recipients looking for donors to be able to meet us and see that they do have a chance.

I want this to be a positive thread and a busy one...
Im looking forward to meeting you all, love Ang xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anastasia5000

I think what you are doing is wonderful .... I wish I had had the chance for you to be my donor. I am still looking any advice?


----------



## hobbesy

Another donor here. Always happy to answer questions from other donors/prospective donors and recipients, etc. You can also read through mine and drownedgirl's blogs for links to both sides of the story for us (links in our signatures).

I don't actually agree its the simplest thing I've ever done. I was quite ill for a few weeks after due to ohss and hit quite a low when the first round wasn't successful, as if it were me that had been trying to get pregnant, but it was definitely worth every second. I think most people I've spoken to outside of the infertility world just have no clue what donation entails at all. So, if we can at least get the information out there its a start to encourage others.

I won't be donating again as its not fair to my own little family, knowing that my ovaries could react in the same way again (producing FAR too many eggs), but would like to do everything I can to continue to help others looking for donors or looking to be a donor themselves. So here I am!

Keri -x-


----------



## viviennef

Hi, I posted on another thread about this. I would love to donate my eggs but the clinic where I was treated wouldn't take my eggs as I'm 37. I can understand that there's more risks but surely they should look at the history of the person donating and give others who are on a waiting list the option of accepting eggs from an older woman.

I've been lucky enough to have my treatment work first time twice and have had uncomplicated pregnancies and two healthy boys. I don't want any payment, just the chance to help someone else. I have no problem about not being anonymous.

If anyone can suggest how I could go about this, it would be much appreciated.

Viv xxx


----------



## hobbesy

I think rules with known donors are more flexible so if you met someone, say via here, it could perhaps be an option then. Every clinic is slightly different

Keri -x-


----------



## nursey5

Hi Ang

Great idea, I wish they're had been something like this before me and my sis started our journey.  They're doesn't seem to be a lot about Egg Donors anywhere!!  I would have loved to have just read a few stories about people that had donated , they're reasons why and how they felt before during and after donation.  Not that it would have altered my decision in anyway.  As my sis had been throught iVF 5 times previously I had a good idea what it entailed.  

When the hospital sent us our invaluable info(not), it was totally irrelevant all about sperm donation and stories about people that used sperm donation and had children, all before the change in law regarding accessability of donors details...............not any use to us then!!  

Ang, I totally agree Egg Donation is definately not difficult, 1st injection bit shaky and Im a nurse!!!, but apart from that not one thing life for me during it was the same.  To be able to give someone, known or unknown, this gift and ulimately hope, is in my eyes and heart the most magical thing you can do as a woman/or man!!  As I've said before to have been part of my sisters baby journey has been an honour.  I love her, from below the carpets to away up throught the clouds(just a family saying!!) and I hope with every fibre of my body that thsi is her turn for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look forward to what this thread brings...would love to share stories and experiences with others.  

K
xx


----------



## ZenaE

Hi girls,

I,m a receipiant and if it was not for my very, very special SIL who donated to me last year I would not be in the position that I am now. 
We did a fresh tx last year, had 2 embryos transferred to me and 12 were put on ice.
Did get a BFP, but sadly m/c at 8weeks.
Just had a FET and amazingly I am pregnant and I still have 10 embryos on ice.
I,m just 5 weeks today, and have my 7 week scan on 14th Nov. Just taking each day as it comes, trying not to get too stressed, my hubby is doing all the shopping, hoovering, and cooking, I am just trying to rest after being at work and chilling, and trying to keep the worry about a m/c at the back of my mind.

Just to say that if it wasn't for you AMAZING AND SPECIAL LADIES, we receipiants wouldn't have a chance. You really do help us to make our dreams come true.

Take care and good luck to you all.

Zena


----------



## surromummyuk

hi potential egg donor here!im 35 and last month i had my second surro baby,so thats it for carrying babies for me as my uterus is now too thin due to 5 c sections,but i am looking forward to helping someone via egg donation,personally i would rather donate to a known recipient
love nicXX


----------



## A.T.C.C

HI ladies and thank you so much for taking time to reply.

Surromummyuk - weve been in touch before honey... i think this thread is ideal for people like you to find a recipient and for a recipient to find you.

Zena thats fantastic news sweetheart! - it will be fab having success stories on here too. It makes my day hearing peoples good news.

Nursery5, thanks for joining me.. lets hope that between us all we can make a diiference somehow.
I agree with you about the first injection.. i was dreading it but i think after that 1st one you just get used to it.

Hobbesy - thanks for joining us too babe.. its good to hear your story too cos people do want to see all aspects of the journey.

Vivienne - i dont think hospitals accept egg donors over 35 as a rule but as was said by Hobbesy said i think if a recipient picks you as a donor then maybe the age rules arent so strict. I think as long as all your tests came back ok then they would consider it.

Anastasia5000 - stick with us honey and you never know who will pop on here. My recipient found me on FF so you never know.
If you feel like sharing your feelings with us as a recipient looking for a donor that would be fab!!! but dont worry if you dont want to.


----------



## karenuk

hi
I to would just like to say a big thankyou to all you ladies who have or are thinking about donating it is a very special thing that you do,and because of a lovely lady willing to donate her eggs we now have a beautiful 3 year old boy sadly we lost his twin 17 weeks into the pregnancy which is why we are looking into doing the whole process again as we would love a sibling for him.
my story is i was born without ovaries so egg donation was the only route for us which we did at care in manchester we were very happy with care they are fantastic so will go there  again the waiting list is abit longer than last time but i think quicker if you have a donor currently its 7 - 9 months which still is very good compared to some clinics.
once again a big thankyou to all you lovely donors
karen


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi Karen, thanks for posting sweetheart. 
Good luck with your journey and please stay with us on this thread its lovely to hear from you.


----------



## SUSZY

Hi Ang!!
Great that you have started this thread and we need to start the campaign.
As ever I am just so grateful that you are doing what you are doing for me and I feel so blessed to have met you.
As we often say to each other I think we were meant to meet and it has changed my life and perception of IF and I feel honoured that we are friends first and donor and recipient second.  Its coming up to a year since I first sent you a message to say what an amazing person you were when I was searching on this website to find all I could about Egg Donation as we were planning to go abroad as the lists were so long and here we a week away from Egg Collection.  What a journey its been and I am so glad that we are also recording it in a diary form under IVF Angelas and Suszys diary. 
I would love to help in this campaign to highlight the shortage of donors in the UK and to what it involves obviously you have the worst bit as you are having to go through EC but up til now all the injections and tablets have been fine.
thanks again
take care
love
Susie


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi all. My experience is my younger sister donated twice in her late twenties. Then my friend Hobbesy donated to me.

I know it was hard for her as she hates needles, and being closely involved with me as the recipient, the initial BFN was a blow. I was with Hobbesy during egg collection and I must say it was pretty harrowing to see it and feel it was my fault. And that's not even taking into account the OHSS!

Donating eggs is a wonderful thing, all the more so now I know what can be involved, especially for women with no prioer experience of IVF


----------



## nursey5

Hi All

Just a wee note, going to see Big Sis tomorrow for a few days while shes chilling out shes at that nervous stage tomorrow will be 6 days post ET.  So Ang good luck for Friday, I'll pop on when I return but sending u good vibes.         

Do you find it really nerve racking before appointments?  I did, as I didnt want to let sis down or fail her in anyway, when u stand back and look at the scenario it's scary because everything is totally out of ur control, totally dependant on how you respond to the drugs(we used Gonal F).  Those big beautiful orange pants must have helped us out(ha,ha).  We had matching ones...............lovely!!!

Good Luck and lots of love to everyone
Catch up soon
K
xx


----------



## DapperDan

All donors?

I donated in the second half of last year (about 25 visits) and it came out of quarantine in June.  Only my wife knows, I'll wait until my kiddies are older until I tell them.  I plan to give the clinic a call in 5 years time to see if anything came of it and what the m/f mix was, something I'm particularly intestested in.

The more my little ones delight me, the more chuffed I am about donating.


----------



## A.T.C.C

Dan - thank you so much for joining us... yes i did mean ALL donors!!! you are more than welcome.
Well done on your donations... wow..
How many times can men donate?

Nursery5 - enjoy your visit honey.
Last time around i didnt feel nervous cos i didnt know my recipients so it felt totally different.
I am quite anxious about tomorrow though if im honest cos Suszy is coming down to be there for the scan and im just hoping i am responding well. I know something is happening cos im getting the twinges like last time and today has been the worst day so far cos i am totally exhausted!! This is the part of it that i would compare to early pregnancy. I think this tiredness is one that you cant explain it just washes over you.
I think if id have stayed in bed this morning i would have quite easily slept all day.

Suszy - welcome to our new thread sweetheart. I know you're on a few threads and you find it hard to keep up but please pass by this one when you can honey xx

Tomorrow for me is follie scan day so i will let you know how i g on.
Love to you all, Ang xxx


----------



## DapperDan

>>How many times can men donate?

The clinic I visited ideally wanted 100 straws, with 200 being the 'gold standard'.  I wanted to donate enough so there would be enough for any siblings so aimed for the 200.  I got bored at 180 though.  It's limited to 10 families.

Regards

DapperDan


----------



## dreamweaver

*To all you wonderful donors:

Please know that you are doing a wonderful thing - you are giving people the gift of life and any babies resulting will be so, so wanted and loved!!!

Well Done and Thank You ,

Emilienne xx*


----------



## Essex Girl

HI there

I am PG as the result of egg donation by my younger sister.  But for her, I would not have been able to be a Mum, which I have wanted ever since she was born and I saw her grow up.  Anyone who is willing to donate eggs is a total star and those of us on the receiving end can never say enough thank yous.

As regards the upper age limit, I had read that the donor had to be under 36, and my sister was 35 when we first started talking about it, just over a year ago.  She eventually had her EC the day after her 36th birthday.  The cons at our clinic said they were not so strict about the age limit when the recipient had recruited the donor, because I was the one taking the risk on whether her fertility was starting to decline.  As she had her last baby less than 2 years before, they thought this probably would not be a problem for us, and they were proved right.

I did feel terribly guilty about what i was putting her through when she went for EC, and I would have found it hard if it hadn't worked, to think that she had gone through all that for nothing.  I think she still feels responsible for how things go with me - when I told her I had gestational diabetes, she was very concerned in case it was the egg that caused it, but I was able to reassure her about that.  Now we're just waiting for junior to appear next month!

I told my sis about this board, but I don't think she did actually visit it at all, but I can try and answer questions from her angle if any prospective donor want to ask.

All the best to you all, and many thanks once again

Essex Girl x


----------



## caroline1984

Hi 

can i join you!?
i am going to start donating at the Cromwell in Darlington. 
i'm only 23 but have been ttc for 4 yrs and in that time i have realised how hard it is to get pg so would know how couples are feeling when they can't concieve at all!
i want to help them!!

xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi Caroline and welcome.
What stage are you at right now? have you had your counsellin and tests yet?

HI Essex girl, welcome to you.
Its so nice to hear a recipients side of things. Good luck and please keep us up to date.
It would be lovely to get your sister on here too. xx

Emilienne - Thankyou for passing by sweetheart and thankyou for your lovely comments.

Dapper Dan - Its fantastic what youve done.
What do people say to you when you tell them that you're a donor?

I had my 1st follicle scan today, there were about 15-16 follicles about 5 over 10mm but the rest were under so im hoping theyll grow over the weekend and be nice and big for my next scan on Monday

grow follies grow      

Love to you all, Ang xx


----------



## caroline1984

hi, thanks for welcoming me, i'm not really at any stage yet, i have my consultant apt on 23rd, when i will be accepted, i hope! i have an apt at jcuh for my first and hopefully my last (only allowed 1 go)nhs icsi try. had an information session last night on it all! v informative! xxx


----------



## fox mulder

Hola chicas

I had my final blood test today which should release the final samples from quarantine

I didn't really think about how long the whole process would take at the outset but it's all done now

I'll have to find out what my up to date 'score' is - the CARU nursies didn't have the figures but I was told it was 5 pregnancies at the last test date which was about 3 months ago

I don't have any kids myself but funnily enough the whole process has left me feeling unexpectedly broody so if anyone knows any cute single chicks just let me know.... 

I have been lurking around the forums for quite a while but I thought it was inappropriate to post anything before

I want to take this opportunity to wish all the babes good luck and I hope you all get what you want

I'm off to plug in my electric guitar now and play VERY loud ( as I usually do )

_The excessive volume is necessary to create the illusion that I am a brilliant musician_

Obviously I can't offer you any parenting advice but I do recommend that you employ a guitar tutor from the earliest age possible to at least preserve your eardrums as it seems possible that musical ability is determined at a genetic level 

You can't have everything you know 

Love n kisses 

Fox


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi Fox and welcome.
Im glad you feel like yo can finally post somewhere. Its a bit awkward knowing where to post as a donor. When i finish my treatment i dont know where ill be posting cos that journey will be over for me. I felt this last yr too.
Now ive started this thread though ill have here to come to. 

Wow you sound like you have good produce!! well done to you!

As for the guitar lessons.. i bought a book and cd of how to play the guitar on Tues for my hubby for xmas.
He just needs a guitar now  

HI Caroline, stay with us on this board so we can hear your journey.
Good luck for the 23rd babe xx

Have a great weekend everyone and i look forward to hearing from you all again soon, love Ang xxx


----------



## SUSZY

Dear Ang and fellow donors

I did post a lovely long reply the other night but lost it.
Not sure I can be as eloquent today other than to say what a wonderful thing it is you are all doing for us recipients.
It is an amazing gift to give and we are all so grateful.
I think this thread is a great one Ang as there are more and more donors coming through and its great that you have a place to chat.
As I have said many times Ang as we have this special bond over and above being donor and recpient I know we will keep in contact and I also want you to come on post on my threads if you want to and I need you to accompany me on the rest of the journey as well.
Its such a strange time this so close and yet still so far and all very exciting but I am also nervous - all emotions wrapped into one I suppose.
Above all I just wanted to thank each and everyone of you for the wonderful gift of life that you are giving us and for allowing us to fulfill the dream of having a baby well it be for the first time or not.  For allowing us the chance to think it might really happen after years of heartache.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
I hope to continue to post on here too.
I am sorry its not as good as the other night and I suppose for some reason I am feeling a little jaded and there is Ang having all those follies growing inside her and feeling tired but think the weeks of down regging are begining to take their toll and its going to be a big week next week and we have a family wedding to go to tomorrow as well!
Take care and have a lovely weekend.
love
Susie
Special hugs and kisses to Angela


----------



## GlobalTraveller

Thanks for this thread Ang, I was wondering whether it would be worthwhile to have a sub-board under the main donor board to put some of the stuff from donors as DapperDan and Fifebloke have posted some good threads about the donor process etc.



DapperDan said:


> All donors?
> 
> I donated in the second half of last year (about 25 visits) and it came out of quarantine in June. Only my wife knows, I'll wait until my kiddies are older until I tell them. I plan to give the clinic a call in 5 years time to see if anything came of it and what the m/f mix was, something I'm particularly intestested in.
> 
> The more my little ones delight me, the more chuffed I am about donating.


I recommend keeping it to yourself or people you can trust. I only told my ex who I am still very close to and was really annoyed that she told her husband who used it to make some snide comments to me.

Basically people see sperm donation as something pretty seedy, it's almost a shame that they don't collect them with a needle (like some fertility treatments) directly! That would shut up some of the smart alecks.

For some reason donor sperm (or maybe just mine) seems to produce loads of boys. I think there have been at least 6 boys and only one girl from my donations and lots of twins (3 sets although one person sadly miscarried).

When you do come to find out what the result of donating was don't hold you breath waiting for answers. I had to ask by phone and email about 10 times and they were always busy and said they would get back to me. They were also not completely truthful with me, after the first round of donations (8 families) I said I would come back for siblings and they used all those samples up. There are now 9 families with a pregnancy due next year (might be number 10) so they actually were doing non-sibling treatment. I wouldn't mind so much if it was really urgent but I don't like being misled.

Anyway, enough whinging, I don't want to turn the thread negative lol.

Cheers.


----------



## nursey5

Hi All

Ang that's great, you and susie must be over the moon with all those follies!!!!  Heres hoping they all have have a beautiful wee egg inside!!

Just got back from caravan, Sis doing ok but at that nervous stage.........she has never got by day 10 except from her BFP and today is Day 9!!!  Trying to stay positive for her!!
    

Can I ask a silly question?  Got my 1st period today and I'm really sore and had a terrible headache, dont usually get this.  Could it be down to all the hormones i've been taking  Well couple of paracetamol and a hot water bottle for me...........................rock and roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love
K
x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Morning beautiful people

Global Traveller - welcome to you. Thank you so much for posting i really appreciate it.
This thread actually seems to be working. When i started it i thought id be here on my own   did that look sad enough??    ..... 
Would you really prefer to have your sperm removed by needle?
Take no notice of what anyone else says. What you do is amazing and so special. People who comment negatively just obviously havent got it in them to be special like you. 
I was surprised that you know the outcomes of your donations!! is it normal for men to be told the outcome?
Does that mean that you cant donate anymore if its 10 people? I never actually thought of the fact of donating more than once to the same family   so that means that you're not limited to the amount of times you donate then cos its for the same family..
What part of the country are you from?

Can i ask the male donors a question please? does the fact that you get paid make any difference to the fact that you donate?

Nursery 5 - im keeping my fingers crossed for your sis xxxxxxxxxx

Ive just had a look through the posts so far and im chuffed!!!
here are the names of us all.
Me
Nursery5
GlobalTraveller
DapperDan
Suszy
FoxMulder
Caroline1984
Essexgirl
Emilienne
Drownedgirl
Sorromummyuk
ZenaE
Hobbesy
VivienneF
Anastasia5000
Karenuk

Wowww ..... hoow good is that?
Thanks to you all.
Loads of love Ang xxxx

Lets keep this going xx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Nursery5 - sorry i got carried away with myslef and didnt answer your question.
I cant remember what my first period after my last donation was like but if you think of everything that has happened to your body recently its not surprising that this period is different.
Paracetamols and a hot water bottle sound good to me honey. I hope it eases up for you soon xx


----------



## CluckCluck

Hi there,
I'm another donor - to my sister. I've been keeping a diary (see my signature), and a big part of the reason for that was because I could find so little from the donor's point of view. There were one or two exceptions, and I found some stuff from egg donors in the States (some of which I found quite odd, and there was something of a focus on money). Also, there were quite a few posts by egg-sharers , but I felt that many of my issues would be different from theirs. So... really glad that you have started this thread.

I was lucky that I had virtually no side-effects (shame in a way, if I'd had more side-effects, would I have produced more eggs?). I found the whole process easy, painless and would not hesitate to do it again. The hardest thing for me (so far) was firstly, giving up breastfeeding (v hormonal!)... and then more recently dealing with the disappointment of only getting 3 eggs. But I know that however disappointing this was for me, it was nothing like my sister and BIL must be feeling. 

Happy to answer any queries for anyone thinking about doing it.
All the best,
cluckcluck


----------



## nursey5

Hi All

Nice to see there are lots of kind hearted people in this world donating, donated or going thru the process!!!   

Think this will be a great thread for people to openly ask questions..............

Has anyone ever came across the attitude that "the child born using your egg/sperm donation will be yours".  I'm a Mental Health Nurse and when I was explaining my situation to my Ward Sister she very openly said this to me......................how can anyone have that opinion  It was as if I was giving away a child...............how ignorant!!!  I freely and lovingly gave my sister what I normally flush away every month  Its the 9 mths of pregnancy that shape that baby..........who sings, talks and keeps that baby safe in that time - IT'S MUMMY and DADDY!!!  

While others that know feel that what I have done is magical, my friend actually cried when I told her and she has been so supportive!  People need to shed their ignorance regards egg/sperm donation, and see it for what it is - a wonderful gift of hope and the chance to fulfill dreams.

Love 
k
xx


----------



## caroline1984

just want to say a quick hello to everyone! i believe that donating a child to someone who feels like us, who can't have a child is the greatest gift! but i also know that biologically the child is yours but legally, financally and in any other way the child is the other recipients. xx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Welcome Cluck Cluck - keep with us cos we need you and all the positivity you bring with you.

Nursery5 - ive heard it all!!! when i donated last yr for the 1st time i had so many negative comments from people.
Some people just cant seem to get their head around the fact that i am giving my eggs as a gift.. as you said they would just be flushed down the toilet without a 2nd thought. Im sure people dont worry about that little egg that has just been flushed away and whats going to happen to it  

I strongly believe that without a recipient my eggs will never be anything than eggs! i chose to be sterilised when i was 27 after having my 2 children. I have no intentions of ever wanting another child and that is why i made my decision to be sterilised.
Once those eggs are taken from me that is it!! theyve gone. Ive made the decision to give them as a gift as i said.
The lady that recieves my eggs will go through firstly the 2ww... then the whole of the pregnancy when she will feed, nourish ad keep that baby safe and protected. Then she will be the one to give birth to that child.. *HER * child!!!
She will bring it into this world, love it and care for it, be there for all its firsts and through the growing years..... So how can someone say to me that im giving up a child?? it baffles me totally. For me it is something i have chosen to do but ill never understand why some people cant see it my way.
I understand and accept that everyone has their own views on things but surely its easy to understand that if im not carrying that child and giving birth to it then how can i be giving a child away?? im giving eggs away and thats all.

Isnt it frustrating?
Also the fact that the 1st question people ask is 'do you get paid?' and when you tell them 'no' youve got another fliiping half hr explaining WHY... to be honest when i get that question and reaction this time around i just say ... 'maybe if you need to ask that question you might not understand my reasons for doing it'
The whole journey since i started it in 2005 has opened my eyes so much to peoples lack of empathy and support and compassion for other people.

My mom didt understand why id do this last yr and only after reading my recipients diary entry has she finally realised!
My late father knew why i did it from the start and supported me and felt proud of me from day 1.
My best friend doesnt really agree or even understand why im doing this but shes someone who only sees black and white in every situation. Thats her choice though.

Gosh that was a rant and a half wasnt it?

Love Ang xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

caroline you have posted whilst i was posting... just wanted to say that we are not donating children we are just donating special ingredients that help to make them. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caroline1984

ang- thats what i meant i couldn't think of a way to put it, but you put it perfectly! x


----------



## A.T.C.C

It is hard to put the right words to it... i find it really hard explaining it sometimes cos i probably come across as heartless without wanting to xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caroline1984

i know what you mean, i didn't mean to seem heartless! i just want to give someone the oppurtunity, that some people take for granted! x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Caroline - you didnt sem heartless at all.
Its difficult knowing the right things to say without offending people.
I find myself typing things then reading through them and deleting them just incase someone takes offense.
I hardly ever mention my children incase people are hurt by it.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DapperDan

Hello Ang

>>Would you really prefer to have your sperm removed by needle?

Lordy!  I wouldn't!

I couldn't give a fig if people associate seedy connotations with what I've done, that's their problem.  I doubt people (like us-wife&I) who have had problems conceiving would think that way, and that's what matters.  They're the ones we're doing it for.  We choose to keep it to ourselves because it could only get more complicated it we didn't.  We have been surprised at the amount of people we know who are having fertility problems.

>>I was surprised that you know the outcomes of your donations!! is it normal for men to be told the outcome?

AFAIK, We have a right to know the number, sex and year of birth of any children.  

I donated to a general pool - i.e. not to one specific couple.  You make a number of visits, wait 6 months, have a few more tests and if clear, it gets released for use.  Hopefully I provided enough so that in years to come if any of the 10 families require any sibling sperm there's enough available.  

>>Can i ask the male donors a question please? does the fact that you get paid make any difference to the fact that you donate?

Nooo. We don't get 'paid' as such. You are allowed to claim travelling expenses and for loss of earnings, but there's an upper cap on that.  With testing, counselling visits etc, I must easily have visited 30+ times, each taking over an hour of my time.  I received around £500.  I run my own business and that in no way compensates for my time, but then I didn't do it for the money.  I used it to start a pension for my 2 year old 

Regards

DD


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi dan, thanks for replying.

I havent had any fertilty problems myself so i really cant say that i know how other people feel. I just chose to do this to help other people try to feel what i feel and experience with my children.

Ive gota go now cos ive got the hosp in a while and ive got to get ready. Ill be back later with my follie update..... keep your fingers crossed for me xxx


----------



## GlobalTraveller

Hi Ang,
          Dan has pretty much covered everything I was going to say.  I wouldn't really want sperm collection by needle (ouch!) but at least when you give blood people respect  that.  I have seen a few negative comments directed at donors for being too short or having the wrong colour hair or eyes or not having exciting enough jobs and I wish people would realise that its not our fault that we don't match their requirements.  Blame the clinics or HFEA for not recruiting enough variety!  

As far as the money goes, in my case, it's nowhere near the cost of donating due to travel expenses etc.  I feel like getting payed undermines the whole altuistic side of things but I didn't turn it down though lol.  It's fair enough that donors shouldn't be out of pocket at the end of the day but maybe a better system would be to reimburse us for the actual cost so we don't make or lose money.  

The HFEA rules are that you can know the number and sex and year born of any children (I think) but no more than that until they come knocking on your door 18 years later. 



Cheers,
GT.


----------



## A.T.C.C

Cheers for that GT xx

Well i had my 2nd follie scan today and heres how things are looking.... 
1 x 20mm, 1 x 19mm, 2 x 18mm, 1 x 16mm, 1 x 15mm, 2 x 14mm, 1 x 13mm, 2 x 12mm and over 10 under 10mm.

Im pleased with that.
Egg collection is at 9am on Wednesday. Got my last injection tonight at 9pm    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nursey5

Hey Ang

Thats' fabby, lots of nice eggies a good wee crop going there, those under 10 will have a last minute sprout just in time for collection!!!!  Thats what we like!!!  

When we went up a fortnight ago to the GRI we got stuck in a traffic jam and were mega late, but think it gave my follies extra time to grow.  On the Monday I had only 8 over 10, but on the wednesday we got 15!!!!  When I came to after EC I was telling my sis I got "a dozen eggs" dont know where I got that one, must have been thinking about the Tesco run (ha. ha).  

Hey did u get to see them today  It's amazing how they can tell whats what just looks a magnified Aero Bar inside!!!!!!!  Well thats what I thought.

I'm just up, had a wee snooze with my wee one - I'm back to work 2nite the dreaded niteshift!!!!! 
   

Only a few knew how I was off so dreading the nosey folks questions!!!!!!  Non of there business!!!

Sending u lots of love 
K
xx


----------



## paula07

Hello All
Me and my pertner have been together 4 9 yrs and ttc naturally 4 6 of those years! Last year, my we went to the doctors who refered us to a fertility specialist at the Liverpool Womens Hospital.
So far, the problem lies with my partner who does not produce sperm. He is due for ICSI, then it will be IVF.

As I know the heartache of wanting a child and not being able to have 1, I would be more than happy to donate some of my eggs to help someone else in my current situation.

Don't really know much about this or how I would go about it, and would be greatful for any advice/information.

Paula. xx


----------



## nursey5

Hi Paula

Welcome!!!  Firstly can I say Good Luck on your journey and I hope you find this site a loving and supportive one.  

Are u thinking about donating some eggs whilst you go thru your own treatment  I'm not an expert on this by any manner or means, I donated to my sister (just finished treatment).  If so maybe u should have a look at the Egg Share link, lots of good info on that.  Hope this is what your after.

Lots of love
k
xx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi Paula
If you want to send me a private message i will help you as much as i can.
Its fantastic what you are willing to do. Having fertility problems yourself you will know exactly what other people are going through and its so nice of you to want to help.
If you dont mind me asking - how old are you?

Nursery5 - thanks for the reply.. the nurse said she doesnt think the under 10mm ones will contain eggs.
I hope your shift tonight is a quick one!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paula07

hi A.T.T,C
AS I am new to this site, I don't know how to pm?
Paula. xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi sweetheart.
if you look under my pic at the bottom you will see a green scroll looking thing, if you click on there you can PM me xxxxx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi my names marie.
                        i'm going through ivf and also donating eggs as well,i don't know who my reciepent is.i'm currently on day 14 of stimms injections EC was wed 7th but it's now fri 9th nov they want to leave me for another couple of days to boost some of my 15&16 follies.rsh hosp was brill they found me a match in 2weeks.i'm donating so i can help other woman in my situation because i know how it feels not being able to get pregnant.i also know when you tell people you are egg sharing   and helping other couples by donating your eggs they think you are giving away your BABY.
                              xxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi Marie - welcome to the thread.
Thanks for posting xxx
You may be able to give Paula some useful information!

You were the same cycle as me then! we could have been cycle buddies  
I hope its all going well for you honey and good luck for Friday xxx


----------



## SarW

I just wanted to say a big thank you to all you lovely people for donating. 

My husband is azoospermic due to a blip in his chromosome makeup....something that apparently happens when you are conceived. We were absolutely devastated when we found out, and never believed we'd feel the way that we do today. I'm now 35 weeks pregnant, and we're both so excited at the prospect of becoming parents. 

Dh & I would both love to thank our donor and perhaps send a card through the clinic once our little one is born. I'm not sure if this is possible, although we'd like our donor to realise how special the gift he has given has been. 
It's such a shame that sperm donation has such 'seedy connotations'. It's certainly not the way I think of it! Having told several of our close friends about our situation it's amazing how quickly people change their opinions. 

The heart ache of thinking that you'll never have a child (From both me and DH's point of view) is just awful. We couldn't imagine life without a child to love. 

I never even contemplated that I would ever be in a position to be pregnant, and it has been such a wonderful experience.  In someways I think we have both tried to make the most of every minute. I've been keeping a diary of all our feelings, and intend to try once our little one is born. 

Anyway, I just wanted to reinforce that you are all really special people. 

Sarah


----------



## A.T.C.C

Sarah - thankyou for sharing your lovely story with us.
I am pretty sure the hospital would be able to pass a card on to your donor.
Apparently my recipient passed a card on to the hospital for m. They posted it but i never recieved it! It would have been something that i would have loved to recieve.
As a donor you dont expect to recive anything but that would have been wonderful.

What hosp were you under?

Good luck with your journey sweetheart and well done!!!!


----------



## fox mulder

Hi Ang

I only got 15 quid each time so I think I've been short changed compared to Dan  ; 

After car parking and petrol and Cadbury's irresistible extra large fruit and nut chocolate bars from the hospital shop I hardly cleared a fiver a go

I think the ladies should get paid a lot more to reflect the risks taken as I guess you get loaded up with mind bending drugs on a regular basis. I have seen clinics offering reduced prices to couples who agree to provide eggs in the local paper recently so I suppose this is one way of compensating people

Love n kisses

Fox 

ps - If you want really good stuff for learning guitar go to www.licklibrary.com


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi Fox - good to hear from you again.
As an egg donor we can claim expenses.
As i live within 5 miles of the hosp ive never claimed expenses and a also try and park on the street and walk the rest of the way to save parking fees (extortionate)

My personal thoughts on this matter are : If at the initial consultation the doctor was to say to the couple ... your treatment will be £4000 and there is around a 2 yr wait for a donor to come available.. but if you pay an extra £500 you can have your treatment straight away.
This extra £500 would be to pay the donor.

I think £500 isnt a lot of money so therefore you'd still get donors wanting to donate for the right reasons and not just for the money but it would maybe encourage more people to donate.



Id loveto hear other people ideas and opinions on this matter.

Thanks for the link babe xxx


----------



## DapperDan

Hello Ang

I don't know about egg donors, but for sperm donors it can take a LOT of time:

Initial chat
Counselling
Sample1
Sample2
Trip to GUM clinic
  Many donation visits
6 month wait
2nd trip to GUM Clinic
Blood test.

As I said, I must have visited over 30 times with an hour of travelling through bad traffic.  It is easy for me to take time off work (I work for myself) but it is a lot of time for someone working to take off.  I would say that this is the biggest factor in obtaining more donors, rather than the fee paid.  Previously, Students made up a large proportion of donors but since anonymity was ended, they're dropped off, leaving the bulk of the donors (I assume) older family men.

For me, I was happy with the expenses arrangement.  I wouldn't like to be 'paid' for my donation.


----------



## surromummyuk

yea angie i totally agree about the £500 thing,i mentioned to my midwife i was wanting to do egg donation,well she couldnt have been less enthiusiastic if shed tried!she scared the pants off me by telling me i could die from hyperstimulation syndrome!odviously this is rare but still!


----------



## A.T.C.C

Afternoon
Just to let you know i got 20 eggs!!
Ill post again later xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox

Well done Ang - that is brilliant news! 

As for me, I have Egg shared twice and dying to know if my recipient got pregnant. I would have loved to have met them too, but they dont do that in our clinic! I hope they got their BFP's! For my first recipient I sent them a good luck card - not sure if they actually got it, but i wanted them to know that I wanted them to get a BFP. 

When I actually get my children and am content with my life I think I would like to know about my recipients. 

I have had some nasty comments too, but these are from people who have their 2 children safely tucked away in their comfort of their own home so they are not aware of any struggles that I have and what my recipients must be going through! 

Its my life and I decide what to do with that! 

Anway enough waffling -  Ang and Suz I am well chuffed for you!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi..

Just wanted to pop on and say WELL DONE ANG!!! - 20 eggs! Hope you're feeling ok? 

Suz - All the very best hun, what a great start!   

Caz -  with your tx hun, I pray this is _the one_ for you!!!   

xxx


----------



## nursey5

Ang - thats great news really pleased for u and Suz, yous must be over the moon.  Here is comes the dreaded 2ww.  My sis not having a good one, her test date is monday, very negative just now and examining every twinge really feel for her wish I could make it better for her.  Just need to keep hoping that her dream comes true!!

Sending you lots of luck
K
xx

Caz Nox - Just read your history and it must have been heartbreaking for u and ur hubby.  Good luck with your treatment this time, everything crossed for u.  Some people are just so ignorant to fertility problems, but thats they're problem!!!!  I feel that i have been blessed with my son, and every day is magical and if there's anything I can do to help my sister and bro fulfill their dream I will regardless of others opinions...............x


----------



## Milly40

ladies,
                    sorry for gatecrashing your lovely thread but I just wanted to say that you are all fantastic and I truly admire what you all do....    like you say Caz people can be so cruel and I really hope you achieve your dream this time...good luck with your Tx...ATCC Ive posted on the DE site to you.....hope your not too sore..... 
Good luck to you all......hope my donor is just round the corner....  

  Love and hugs Milly


----------



## surromummyuk

well done angie,how you feeling today?


----------



## A.T.C.C

Just a quick one as im not feeling too great at the mo  

Wanted to say - thankyou for your lovely comments... im not abandoning you all... ill be back on here as soon as i can sit in this chair comfortably!!! If i had a laptop id be on here all day from the comfort of my sofa  

Ill check in tomorrow when hopefully ill be feeling less bloated and sore..... it was well worth it though!

Love to you all, Ang xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

Hi All

Sorry for gatecrashing but we have jusy come back from our chat after our 2nd failed IVF and they have said that for us it would either be egg donations or egg sharing can anyone offer any advice on either of these as its something we hadnt thought about before but now are defintaly thinking about it, has anyonegone abroad for this either?? our hospital is the radcliffe
Any info would be great please

Many Thanks
Sharon


----------



## SUSZY

So sorry that Ang not feeling too well, feel so guilty she is going through all this for us.
We got the call this am to say that 11 had fertilised to that is great news and we are going to go to blast prob on Monday.
We are very excited and over the moon and are just waiting for the phone call tomorrow to see how they are doing

Hi  to you again Caz - we have been through a rough year together have we not?? I first met you back in Nov anyway good luck, I am sure that I have mentioned this to you before but it might be nice for you to pm wannabe mum she is on the dedonor newbie thread.


hi to mjp and I know Milly

hi to the rest of you girls

ang hope you feel better soon darling

nuttyrayfield - best to have a look around this site they have a thread for egg sharing and donor eggs - have a look around, there is so much info on here.

take care everyone
love
susie


----------



## butterflykisses

HI
  
my names marie i'm having my 1st attempt at IVF due to a damaged right Fallopian tube and i'm also a egg donor as-well but i don't know who she is.it's bought the cost of  IVF down for me and dh as-well because my hubby has children from a previous marrage we don't get it on the NHS  ,so we have to pay privately.everything has been straight forward they found my recipient in a week  .
all the best in whatever you decide to do 
                  marie
             xxxxxx


----------



## paula07

Hi Marie,
I am in pretty much the same position as u, my DP has an 18yr old son from a previous marriage and we r not eligible for funding (how unfair!). 

To be honest we do not have that sort of money but I suppose we will find it from somewhere if needs be!

I am interested in egg sharing not just to reduce the cost of tx but to help some1 in the same position as ourselves. As I understand the distress and heartache that it can cause.

Paula. xx


----------



## Shellyj

A.T.C.C said:


> Hi Fox - good to hear from you again.
> As an egg donor we can claim expenses.
> As i live within 5 miles of the hosp ive never claimed expenses and a also try and park on the street and walk the rest of the way to save parking fees (extortionate)
> 
> My personal thoughts on this matter are : If at the initial consultation the doctor was to say to the couple ... your treatment will be £4000 and there is around a 2 yr wait for a donor to come available.. but if you pay an extra £500 you can have your treatment straight away.
> This extra £500 would be to pay the donor.
> 
> I think £500 isnt a lot of money so therefore you'd still get donors wanting to donate for the right reasons and not just for the money but it would maybe encourage more people to donate.
> 
> Id loveto hear other people ideas and opinions on this matter.
> 
> Thanks for the link babe xxx


----------



## Shellyj

Hi, Im hoping this post is entered into the right place . Im currently doing my first ED cycle in Spain, where all donors recieve a fee for their trouble. I think its around 850 euros, but thats just my fee, as its egg share, there is also another recipient who is sharing  the donors eggs, and thus also paying the same  fee. It encourages a  lot more people to come forward ,  thus making this type of treatment more readily available. I often wonder if we were allowed to pay expenses for our donors, that it wouldnt be necessary for us to have to go abroad for our tx! Good luck to all who are donating, or are considering it, please know its the greatest gift you are giving, that no amount of money could pay for!  Shellyjxxx


----------



## nursey5

Hi All

On the dreaded night shift, aint had a chance to get on.  Ang and Suz well done 11 wee embies, thats great!!!  Ang hope ur feeling better today sending u lots of    .  Fingers crossed for yous.  

Personally on the money issue I dont fell that a fee of £500.00 or say would encourage egg donors.  The process can be a long drawn out time, we started it on February 2007 and thats us just completed treatment (sis on 2ww)!!!  

I recently watched the give a toss documentary on TV, and my belief was reflected by the men interviewed in this programme.  People simply dont want to donate due to the fact that they are not adonating annonymously - I feel that this is a large contributory factor in the whole donation debate.  However, if donors were to be paid £4000.00 (example cant think of another figure right now), would this not entice money grabbing people thinking that donation was a way out of a financial crisis  I trully believe that if I ever needed egg donation, that my "gifts" were given by someone who cared and wanted to give someone the ability to fulfill their dreams!!!!  Maybe Im just a romantic at heart, or due to not having fertility problems I cannot and do not have the same emotional feelings(if u catch my drift)!!!  It really is a horrible senario to be in, being so close to my sister and seeing her and my BIL go throught disappointment after disappointment is heartbreaking.  

I am seriously thinking of donating again, but feel that at this present moment I cant due to be sister still going through treatment - I really want her to get a BFP either this treatemnt or with future FET.  Until I know the outcome, Im saving wee wee eggies for her (maybe sounds selfish, but Im being truthful).  Also my son is only 2 and whos to say I may not want other one..........so many factors to consider.  I will donate again in the future (need to watch time running out 32 next April - so need to fit it all in soon, b4 Im too old for donating), if not for my sister (hopefully not, please please BFP for her) for someone else!!! The gift of life is something that some take for granted, but it is such a magical experience and to be able to share it with someone else is such a humbling thing.

Good luck to everyone, may all ur wishes come true   
Lots of love
K


----------



## buster24

hello special sister,      
kim xxxx


----------



## caroline1984

what do you mean you can claim expenses?


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies an i come on here with you im an egg sharer so im sort of an egg donor....

hayley


----------



## caroline1984

Hello and welcome


----------



## wishing4miracle

caroline-its good to see a thread like this so i can see it from both sides.i/we shall be going on our 3rd es this yr when my af arives so i can get on pill.it never turns up when i want it to

buster-been following your story.sorry to see things arnt going your way at the min.but keep pos as your test day isnt yet,you maybe too early.

attc-hope youre feeling better.the ec becomes a bit of a blow to the system.hope you get better soon.

hobbsey-i bet you feelin really happy knowing theres twins on the way for downg.

vivienf-have you looked around any more clinics to see if you can donate at your age yet??i think listers cut off is at 35 but dont know about others...

nursey-are you busters sisterwell done if you are.you are giving a wonderful gift 

zena-well done on the pg  hope everythin runs smoothly for you this time.whens you scan?

surromummy-so sorry to hear the situation the way things have turned out.  but youve done a wonderful thing for women and i bet they are very happy for what you have done.its brill that youre thinkin of doing egg donation now 

karenuk-hope you havent got too much waiting on that list,or do you have frosties to use?

suzy-so your the rec of ang.oh how exciting.things must feel so exciting for you right now.and to hopefully get those embies to blast for et monday  good luck

dapperdan-you a sperm donor??or am i getting things wrong  

essexgirl-congrates on you pg 

and hello to anyone else on here i have missed.there are so many of us on here

hayley


----------



## SUSZY

Hi girls and boys
this thread it getting busy now and hard to keep up!!

Paula and shelly -met you in the chat room last night, Ang not feeling herself at mo but hopefully she will be back soon.

nursery/buster - think my brain stop working as did not know you two were sisters!!! how fab

caroline - i think the expenses ang meant were parking etc but she did not claim any and not sure if expenses because she was an altruistic donor.

wishing4a miracle/marie 76  hi and welcome - seems to be a lot of egg sharers on here - good luck (think there is an egg sharing thread as well on main page)wishing for a miracle - yes I am the recipient - have a look at our diary on 2ww diary under ivf

hi to the rest of you, its getting busy on here, Ang will be pleased hope she will be back soon.
take care and good luck everyone
still waiting for the phone call to see how the fertilised ones did over night and to book our ET really hoped to have heard by now.

take care
susie


----------



## wishing4miracle

suszy-oh ring them up!!!!i would its nearly lunch time.i had a day 3 et last time and was so worried.i rang them up on day 2 to go get them checked whilst i was on phone becasue they hadnt rang i have no patience


----------



## DapperDan

>>what do you mean you can claim expenses?

You can claim travelling expenses (Petrol/parking) and (a portion of) loss of earnings. I received about £500 for 30+ visits, so about £16.50 a visit. I tried to get away with the 30 min free parking but that was not aways possible 

>> w4m - dapperdan-you a sperm donor

Yes, see here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=64984.0

Regards

DD


----------



## wishing4miracle

dapperdan-sorry its just i dont norm see anymen on here at all.its good to see that men can talk about things like this on here also.im guessing you got a super count to be a donor.well done you on being a donor 

hayley


----------



## caroline1984

well done on being a donor!
how do you go about claiming expenses?
i ahve to get the train for my visits.....


----------



## wishing4miracle

caroline-i havent claimed any expenses and i had to travel all the way into london both times with dh which was £50 + a visit just in travel.so about £300-£400 a time just in travel


----------



## wishing4miracle

caroline-where you es??do you need icsi with it??


----------



## caroline1984

I'm doing ES at LWC in Darlington and yes i need ICSI with it!

Where are you ES?


----------



## wishing4miracle

caroline-at lister.costs us 1300 for our tx.including icsi.is it expensive at your one?


----------



## caroline1984

It says £600......thats just for the ICSI process.


----------



## SUSZY

Hi guys and gals
eventually got the call they have been really busy, I rang the hossie and she said they would phone me soon.
anyway a different guy rang me and said they were still in the lab and he did not have the notes in front of him but there were 
5 good embyros 1 Grade 1 and 4 grade 2 the remaining were slightly lower and it was fine for blast and he has booked me a 2pm slot on Monday.  I asked if he would phone later and he said no or tomorrow and he agreed in the end to phone me about midday tomorrow.  I think they must be really snowed under there.
I pressed for further info but he said they only change every six hours but they were apparently happy not to tell me anything more til monday perhaps not even til the transfer??  I asked if there were more grading like a b c but he said not but am sure i have seen this info, anyway am going to have a search on here to see.  sorry its taken me a while to post rang dh and ang and a friend popped around who has recently emigrated to spain so it was lovely to see her then decided to speak to my dad who not spoken to for more than a week or so.  I feel I am so emersed in this that sometimes forget there is a world outside Ff and my tx.
The weather is appalling just raining and windy 
I am sure ang will be back soon she is still feeling bloated and is at her mums but is getting better each day.
take care everyone and hope you are all ok as well.
love Susie
ps caroline/wishing - for info we have paid 4k and 105 fee for **** and about 150 for my drugs, dh has had to have lots of time of work gets no hols or sick and travel to Bham and back loads of times (our choice to be near Angela) but its all worth it and we will be so happy when we bring another little baby into the world (hopefully)good luck


----------



## A.T.C.C

Wow... how busy have you lot been in my absence
I see this thread as my special one and i am so glad its getting so busy.
I am going to read through all the posts so i can catch up and see where everyone is.

Im feeling a bit better today... im quite bloated, uncomfortable and a bit sluggish but im not in a kind of pain or anything. Im sure tomorrow ill feel back to myself again.

Im gonna check the posts and ill be back xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

caroline- we pay for fee and icsi.our icsi is 1200.yours doesnt seem too bad price wise.i know other clinics can add up quite abit.

suszy-oh glad everythings going the way its ment to.

GROW EMBIES,GROW 

attc-good to see youre gradually getting better


----------



## nursey5

Hi Wishing for a miracle

Yes, i certainly am buster24's sis..........for my sins (ha, ha)

Suzy - good luck, ive been following ur journey, b4 i even started to post.  My sis had told me all about you and ang.......its so wonderful!!!!  Good luck for monday................

K
xx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Good morning everyone...... there are so many of us now wwooohhhoooooo.....

I have gone through the posts and here is everyone thats helped us get to page 6

*A.T.C.C*
*Nursery5*
*GlobalTraveller*
*DapperDan*
*Suszy*
*FoxMulder*
*Caroline1984*
*Essex Girl*
*Emilienne*
*Drowned Girl*
*Surromummyuk*
*ZenaE*
*Hobbesy*
*Viviennef*
*Anastasia5000*
*KarenUK*
*Wishing4amiracle*
*Nuttyrayfield*
*Marie76*
*Paula07*
*Shellyj*
*Buster24*
*SarW*
*Caznox*
*MJP*
*Milly40*

That makes 26 of us!!!

Well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milly40

Hi A.T.T.C.,
              Hope you are feeling better today and not too sore....well done on such a bumper crop...Suszy is a very lucky lady......and you are one special lady....love the new hair cut....its looks great.. 
thank you for compiling the list...26 of us...wow.......take care and rest up hun....you deserve it.....

  Love and hugs Milly


----------



## nursey5

Good afternoon to u all, all 26 of us!!!!!  Fab!!!

Just woke up, of the dreaded nightshift.................going out with sis to look at caravans(so rock and roll that we are!!!!!).  She's got hospital on monday for the big test, but not feeling very positive at all.  There has been lots of tears over the past few tears from her, and I just cant help joining in!!!  Shes bn testing everyday, all BFN and shes lost hope of it working.  Im just praying for that elusive miracle for her!!!

C u all soon
K
xx


----------



## karenuk

good afternoon everyone
just wanted to wish suszy all the best for embryo transfer on monday and at the end of the 2ww you get a bit fat positive what a christmas pressie that would be, ange im sure your just as anxious as suszy .
Nursery 5 just wanted to say i did the dreaded testing early and were all bfn untill the actual test date when i could'nt believe i got a bfp and now thanks to a lovely donor have a 3 year old boy ,so its not over yet got everything crossed for you.
great to see lots of participants in this new great thread
have a good weekend
karen


----------



## nursey5

Hi Karen

Thanks for that.  

Can I ask how many days after ET was your test at the hospital Buster24 is my sis ET was 26/10/07, shes going up to hosp monday, so thats 17 after transfer.  She tested again this am, still BFN!!!!  Could this really change She's so despondent, feels that it aint work and isnt going to.  Shes using Critone gel and also progesterone injections!!  Has been getting pink stuff when wiping, but not AF as yet prob due to hormones(she keeps saying this).  Im heart broken for her, we've got 8 frosties but rite now she aint sure what her next move is.  I've been finding her positive stories like urs to try and keep her PMA up, but shes gave up.  Do u think she should??   

Thanks
nursey5
Karen
x


----------



## karenuk

hi nursey 5
i tested 14 days after embryo transfer,17 days seems along time,i really hope she gets her bfp on monday.
it took me 2 cycles at 1 clinic and then as you can see we changed to care in manchester and it worked 1st time,so i know exactly what your sis is going through and if it wasent for my donor and people like you me or your sister would have no chance of having a family,as i was born without ovaries,and if it hasent worked she has the 8 frosties to use,we sadly did'nt have any frosties,which is why we would have to go through the whole thing again for a sibling for our son.
take care
karenx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Nursery5 im keeping everythhing crossed for your sis.. i was reading some of her posts this morning and shes given up hope hasnt she?? you'll have to be the positive one for her.
I so hope it works for her xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SUSZY

Hi girls
i did write a reply and then lost it some how
anway thanks for the best wished karen and well done on having a 3 year old, you have been through it all and have got your prize.
nursery - you are a lovely close family and i wish i had a sister like you, so sorry buster is so down but understandtable, we are all hoping and praying for a miracle as she has been through so much.  we are thinking of her
angela- glad you are feeling better and hope you have a good night out tonight, you so deserve it!!

hi to everyone else and hope you are having a good weekend, its great that there are so many on here now, Ang you must be so pleased.  We have had good news re our embies and have 7 good ones and 1 10 cell, 19 cell, 4 8 cell and others so feeling pleased and relieved and glad after all Angelas hard work.
Will keep you posted as ever.

Take care everyone special hugs to buster

love
susie


----------



## viviennef

Hi, I posted on here before but I'm just looking for a bit of advice really. I'm 37 and offered to donate my eggs to the clinic where we had treatment but they said they couldn't take them as I was too old  .

Does anyone have any advice on how I would go about donating my eggs somewhere else? I know the general rule is you should donate eggs under the age of 36 but I wondered if there was a way round it. I just feel that I know what it's like to be desperate for a baby and I would love to be able to help someone else achieve their dream of a baby.



Viv xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Hun

Im really sorry but the HFEA states that a donor has to be 35 or under, clinics are not allowed to accept women any older.

I know how you feel, I am 35 and egg sharing, im hoping to get a BFP (obviously) but so wanted to just donate after baby was born, unfortunatly I will be too old too.

Im not sure what the rules are abroad,but to be honest there are lost of donors abroad, its this country thats in short supply.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ZenaE

Well done Ang, that's an amazing amount of eggs, take it easy now, you.ve done your bit.
Suszy, hope that all goes well for your ET, 2ww and beyond, get plenty of rest, chill out and think postive.

Take care both and I hope to see some postive news soon.

ZenaE


----------



## ZenaE

For got to update you, still trying to chill out, had a bit of a scare last Monday, started to bleed, advised to go home from work and rest, which I did. Scanned on Tuesday, evrything ok, ....

OMG it's TWINS, 

Next scan, Tues 20th Nov when I will be 8 weeks.

Under instructions from clinic that if anything happens to down tools and come home. (I,m an accountant, so sitting at at desk all day).

Went shopping at the weekend with my hubby and after that experience informed him that (hopefully) next year when we both go shopping with our twins, he can stay with them and the trolley and I will get the shopping off the shelves). 

He was sooo stressed the week before on his own, parked in the wrong place, couldn't find where things were on the shelves, filled the bags to full and one broke, spent more than he wanted to, had a really tramatic experience, had to sit down for the afternoon watching the footbal with a drink to recover....bless him he is looking after me.



Again, all the best for ET Suszy, hope that you're recovering ok Ang and take care everyone else.

ZenaE


----------



## ikklesmiler

ZenaE

[fly]Congratulations congratulations!![/fly]

twins how fantastic!!!!!

wishing you a healthy pregnancy hun, rest as much as you can

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

ZenaE ................wwwooohhhoooooooo!!!! Well done you!!!!!    two of them!!! Thats fantastic news sweetheart.

Men!! they just cant multi - task can they? he'll get there, he'll have no choice with twins   
Im so pleased for you honey.

Vivienne - im not sure about this but if you found a recipient you my still be able to donate?? ive heard that somewhere but im not sure where. 

Well my update is that Suszy had ET today... she called me this morning after she had the call from the hosp and they told her that she had 2 'text book' embies to put back    
Her appointment was at 2 and she asked me if i wanted to be there, the problem was i had a client at 1pm so i went and did that early but i still didnt leave her house till about 1.50 and then i had to go an put diesel in my car and the petrol station at Sainsburys only had so many pumps working cos theyd missed a delivery last week and they were running out!! typical!
I txt Suszy and said to carry on in cos i was running late.
By the time i got to the hospital it was 2.30 and i thought for sure she would have had ET by then so i went a n bought her a card and some flowers and basically didnt rush too much cos i was expecting to leae them at reception in the ACU for her cos i couldnt stay due to picking my 2 up from school.
Anyway i got up to ACU and the nurse was there who did my obs for EC and i said 'can i leave these for Suszy please?' and she said that she didnt think they had started yet and did i want to go and see her? She had a look in the theatre and there was just Suszy and her DH in ther so i went in. It turned out that they were running late and then Suszy had asked them for 5-10 mins to chill out and get in a zone and then in bursts me!!!! She was all ready for ET with her legs in stirrups!! 
We had a quick chat and i gave them both hugs and then i left. Im so glad i got to see them to wish them luck before the procedure.
Its a lovely thought now to think that those little embies are all snuggled up inside her all nice and safe.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CluckCluck

Hi there everyone,
I've just had a look at Ang's list, and added a bit of detail... Hope this is helpful to people. (And hope I've got everyone right - if not, feel free to amend!) And I've added myself!

A.T.C.C – egg donor
Nursey5 – egg donor
GlobalTraveller – sperm donor
DapperDan – sperm donor
Suszy – egg recipient
FoxMulder – sperm donor
Caroline1984 – possible egg sharer
Essex Girl – egg recipient
Emilienne – possible egg recipient
Drowned Girl – egg recipient
Surromummyuk – potential egg donor
ZenaE – egg recipient
Hobbesy – egg donor
Anastasia5000 – possible egg recipient
KarenUK – egg recipient
Wishing4amiracle – egg sharer
Nuttyrayfield – possible egg recipient
Marie76 – egg sharer
Paula07 – possible egg sharer
Shellyj – egg recipient
Buster24 – egg recipient
SarW – sperm recipient
Caznox – egg sharer
MJP – egg sharer
Milly40 – possible egg recipient
viviennef – potential egg donor
Cluckcluck - egg donor


----------



## caroline1984

mine looks good! though can confirm on the 23rd when i'm at LWC!!

xxx


----------



## Milly40

Hi Girls,
        just popped on to let you know the clinic have told me they have found a donor.....OMG...  this is it now......wish me luck......  just waiting for AF....

      Love Milly


----------



## caroline1984

Lots and Lots of Luck!!!    
    

where are you having it done?

xxxx


----------



## Milly40

Thanks a million, I'm at IM in Barcelona.......I will be posting on the North Easties soon......havent for a while as been so busy on the donor threads..... 

    Love Milly


----------



## caroline1984

i haven' been on the NEasties for a while....

anyway i'm off to my appointment!

xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Milly - thats great news darling. Im wishing you all the luck in the world xxxx

Cluck Cluck - thanks for doing the list x


----------



## SuziT

Hi ladies

been reading the thread and thought I would add my story to 

Me and my dh have been trying to conceive for 13 years.  Unexplained infertility.  After numerous attempts at ivf, (didn't always respond to drugs) I only had one chemical pregnancy.  Decided to stop any further treatment and fell pregnant naturally.  Sadly had a mmc at 9 weeks.

Once I reached 40, I knew that I had to try again.  This time I didn't respond to the drugs at all - one lonely follicle after injecting for 10 days on the highest dosage.  Treatment had to be abandoned!!!.  It was then consultant asked if I had considered using a donor egg.  Read up about it and my lovely niece agreed to donate to us.  Sadly this resulted in a bfn and no frosties.  Our niece then asked if she could do surrogacy for us.  After many discussions we all agreed to start and she is now pregnant.  Very early days, first scan is on the 26th November, so we have our fingers crossed that things work out this time.

My story .............never give up, sometimes you have to change direction to get where you want to be at the end.

good luck to everyone else, no matter what stage they are at/

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## ZenaE

Suszy,

Chill out and good luck for your 2ww. Hope that all is ok.

Ang, take it easy as well, you need to recover !

All the best,

Zena


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

Hi Nicky

Thanks for sharing your story i agree sometimes you do have to change the way you think will happen and consider other options.

hope it all works out for you
sharon xx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Nicky - welcome to our thread, its lovely to have you on here honey.
Your 1st scan is on the same day as Suszy's test day!
How did you feel when your niece offered to be surrogate?

Zena - im absolutely fine now sweetheart thankyou. Im back to being 'me' again and i can fit into my clothes again.

Hi Sharon - hows things babe? 

Love to you all Ang xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

Hi Ang

Im ok thanks matey hows things with you,

we ve also started to look into egg donation and lovely nickyhas been a great help 

How did you feel when you were donating your eggs is there any threads you can tell me that might explain what happens 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Im good thanks honey.

For me donating my eggs was a really special experience for me.
When i first decided to do it in 2005 i just put 'egg donation' into google and got different sites and just read everything.
Throughout the first donation i learnt so much about myself. It was a real journey for me and i did honestly feel so good doing it. I learned lots about other people too and i was saddened by other peoples thoughts and attitudes and lack of compassion for others.
I didnt know my recipients the first time round and so i only got to know one side of the story. I had to come on FF to hear the other side of it from recipients on here.

This time around was different as i knew my recipient after meeting her on here last yr. Due to us getting closer and becoming friends before the treatment started i was very involved in the whole journey both my side and Suszys side.
I think for someone donating for the first time the anonymous route may be the best one because you do it without any emotional involvement and you truly know that you're doing it for the right reasons.

With a known donor you're getting the journey x 2 and it takes more of your time and thoughts. Also because you build a relationship with the recipient you do feel responsible throughout the journey because you know they have expectations and are relying on you.
This time around i will obviously know the outcome and go through the 2ww with Suszy but apart from that the emotion stops there for me. Personally i see it that my friend will be pregnant and i will be absolutely over the moon. I wont for a second think anything about where its come from.
Suszy and i were talking on the phone today and she used the phrase 'your eggs' i told her straight away 'theyre not my eggs! theyre yours cos i gave them to you' as soon as i gave them as a gift they belonged to Suszy.

Maybe if you spoke to Suszy about it she could help somehow babe.
Im here if you need to know anything else although i may have out you off asking again cos i babble on  
Love Ang xx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

thanks for the honest answers Ang its good to have someones perspective
Wishing suzy loadsa luck really hope it works,

will google lots tomorrow something to do at work, sure will be back online tomorrow to ask you more and suzy if ok,
the doctor only mentioned it last week and trying to get my head around it. for donators and recipents do you need to live close together or doesnt it matter and did bith you and suzy have to take lots of drugs.

take care ang have a nice evening
sharon xx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ang, yes same date as Susie hopefully it will be a good day all round.  

When my niece offered to be a surrogate for us, i nearly took her arm off.  My dh had reservations.  It took him a long time to come round to the idea, but when he did, he realised that what does it matter how a baby is created, it is how it will be loved and brought up means everything.

As I read back over this thread I have come to realise that there is so many people, male and female who are prepared to put themselves out so that they can help others achieve their dreams.  I admire them so much.  Its funny, the first ivf that we went through I hoped that if we were lucky and got our bfp then I would donate my eggs to help someone else, who couldn't afford ivf (when we were having treatment no-one in NIreland was entitled to it on the nhs and everyone had to go private).  Its strange how things turn out.


----------



## A.T.C.C

Nicky im so glad you came on here  xx

Sharon - i live in Bham and Suszy lives in Cheshire so we did all the treatment at my hops.
read our diary on 2ww diaries under ivf and theres info about the drugs in there xx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

Cheers ang will do
take care
xx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

Ok i lied how do i see which bits are you and suzys 2 week diary as juts looked and about 83 pages you would think by now i would have figured out how to do bits on this site maybe im just not a techie bird

xxx


----------



## SUSZY

Hi girls

Amanda - nuttyfield - have just postd on your question and have filled in a few pieces and you have angels take on her reply and also on our diary go to 2ww diaries then click on ivf and we should be near the top - look at the names on the top now we have the same photo i know its a bit confusing might go back and put all mine in pink good lck sweetheart there are loads of people in your position and mine and you are lucky in the fact that there is lots of info on donors now on this thread where as this time last year i had to go further afield on FF - do keep lookng on this site as most info is here.

nicolat- hi and welcome think i have seen you post somewhere before, what a journey you have been on and good luck esp for the scan a big day all round for us!

zena- thanks for all your thoughts and best wishes and congrats on the twins and good luck for the scan- it will soon be here! I might be needing to pick your brains if we get a bfp and its twins!!  You made me laugh with your story of your dh and shopping luckily mine is quite good when he does it. he was looking over my shoulder and find it a funny story too

cluck cluck like the list and its got so long!!! was saying to ang perhaps it would be nice to link the donors and recipients as there are a few of us ie hobbsey and drowned girl , ang and me, nursery and buster. hows it going with you and sister?

milly - already said well done on your call re the donor you must be so excited!!

caroline - i and good luck for the 23rd!!

iccles - good luck getting your bfp!

nursery- how are you and buster - assume its bad news we have not heard from you send our love to buster

vivienne f - so sorry they are saying you are too old - i have heard if its a friend and you have a history of no problems they might be willing to make allowances but not really sure (saw it on here once i think) two other friends offered to donate but they were over 35 and it did not feel right if you know what I mean as you can see its quite a process and you have to be close friends

Hi to everyone else that I have missed paula, shelly caz and everyone- there are loads of us now.

WEll as ang said et went well, it was a little delayed then they seemed to rush us so after we saw the embrologist who showed me the sheets on the embies which showed the two leading ones were always slightly ahead of the rest and that hopefully we would have 2 or 3 frosties.  I asked for photos but the other embrolog said no - and they have no screens or ultrasound so did not seem them atall (thinking about it perhaps i could have asked for a scan?) reading other peoples 2ww some get a really good look at them. my dh keeps saying he will have his souvenir in 9 months!  I asked for my 5 mins and felt quite in control and it was so nice that ang made it in to see us, it was a little uncomfortable but worth it and after him prodding about for a while they were in.  Its been about 32 hours and I hope they are snuggled up nice, the embrol rang this am to say that 2 blast had been frozen but the rest were left to perish and she also said when I asked what the ones inside were doing and she said they would be implanting any day so thats exciting.  I am PUPO (preg until proven otherwise)

Take care girls (and boys) and good luck to everyone whether you are recipient or a donor or thinking about either.
Lots of love
Susie


----------



## SuziT

Hi Girlies

thanks Sharon for your kind words - if there is anything I can help you with, just give me a shout, only to pleased to help.  If I had of found the ff site years ago, it might of saved us years of heartache

Suszy - I have been following your story on the 2ww thread.  Really hope and pray things will work out for you.  I have my fingers crossed  - only 12 days to go.  

take care everyone else

Nicky xx


----------



## surromummyuk

susie how exciting!wishing you loads of good luck vibes
love nicXX


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

Hi all
Good luck suzie got fingers and toes crossed for you,
thanks to you and ang for all the advice this website is a god send as would not have a cluee where to start gonna have a good read through now,
thansk for your email Nic hope your ok

take care
love sharon xx


----------



## SUSZY

Evening everyone
Thanks girls for your lovely supportive comments - I do appreciate them.
I know its a long read but we wanted to share our story.
as you can see there is loads of  people in the same boat at different stages although there are a few of you coming through at same time asking the same questions which is good and you can share your info/your own journeys.  It takes a long time to get through the site buts its worth it and there are hidden gems all the time.
Hope everyone is ok.
Angela sweetheart surprised you have not been on here tonight! 

Have had a busier day today as went to lunch and collected ds from school and had parents evening and found out he has been saying stuff at school about mummy having a baby in her tummy (we had warned the teacher of tx so it was not a total surprise) but he has been saying it to the other kids so there are a few talking about whether I was pg or not.  I had just wanted to keep it to myself for a bit longer to avoid questions and the stress of it and esp as last time everyone knew when my af was due/test dates and when it failed and then I was really down and did not always feel i had the support I needed etc all rather ironic when i am sharing with the few hundred or so people on the web but i get support on here. Funny really but since finding Ff I have not needed to talk to most about my fertility issues.  I texted Ang today to say I feel normal, I feel like a normal person with no fertility problems and with any luck I will not have to endure any more preg convos or baby convos with that horrible feeling inside knowing it might not be me - I actually feel like its my turn and have Ang to thank for that. And its people like you donating that make that dream possible for me and others and we are all so grateful.  We have been talking more about our frosties and if should I say when this results in a bfp then we will seriously think of donating them which is what this thread is all about.
I am waffling a bit now.
take care
love
susie


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi Susie
I was on FF last night but i read through this thread and really didnt know what to post     i havent got any news to tell anymore!
I want to be here for others so i need questions to answer


----------



## CluckCluck

Negative for my sister. Nothing else to say really. 
cluckcluck


----------



## karenuk

dear cluck cluck
So sorry to hear yours and sisters news on the negative
take care
karen


----------



## Milly40

so sorry cluck cluck on your sisters news    its so disheartening for you both, bet you feel so down too....wishing you both all the luck for the future and hope things work out for the best soon...its been such bad news for everyone lately......wish I could say something to make it all better........ 
            
  Love and hugs to everyone Milly


----------



## SuziT

Hi Cluck Cluck - really sorry to hear that it was a no for Buster.  I'm sure you are gutted as well.  People seem to forget that when the donor is so closely related to the recipient it affects them as well.  I know when we used my nieces eggs, when I told her that it was a negative she was absolutely devastated for us.  Somehow she felt that she had let us down.  

Take care both of you and take time to grieve.

Nicky xx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Cluck Cluck     for you and your sister.
Im so sorry it didnt work for you. What you need to remember is that you gave your sister a 'chance' the fact that it didnt work is no-ones fault. If the eggs werent good they wouldnt have put them in, if the sperm wasnt good they wouldnt have used it so theres no-one to blame. 
This IVF game is such a lottery and i really dont know how these ladies have the strength to go through it time and time again. I really take my hat off to them. It says so much about someone to have such strength - (even though at times they feel they havent) and such determination. The whole journey is such a learning curve for everyone involved and you just learn so much about yourself when you really look into it.
Cluck Cluck - your sister will always know how you feel about her due to what you have done for her.... you cant beat that can you? Im sure you'll be there for her now whilst she's down and feeling negative too. She'll get her strength back and come back fighting im sure. She wont think that now but she'll be underestimating herself... she's a strong lady!

Take care and please pass on our love.
Take it easy Cluck Cluck and please dont feel to blame in any way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflykisses

cluck cluck sorry to here your bad news thinking of you both      all round
                    sorry love mariexxxxxx


----------



## nursey5

Hi All

PC knackered so having withdrawal symptoms!!!  No internet shopping.............................!!!  Well BFN for sister, so hopefully NUMBER 7 will be the one.  Gutted for her, but she has 8 good frosties, so we can only hope!!!  Dont know when PC will be up and running, think I need to purchase a new one!!  Hope to be back online soon, will def be continuing to join in with this thread if thats okay with everyone!!

K
xx


----------



## SUSZY

Hi Ang

I think you just posting on here from your point of view is still what you should be doing, it really is a site for donors so I should probaby do one as it were ! Ithink it is so great to hear anything from a donor perspective as they are very rare esp one as good as you who donating to a new friend as opposed to sisters although wish I had sisters as close as cluck cluck and nursery are to theirs.
Take care my sweet - have pmd you as have had quite a day.
There seems to be so many people posting the same questions I think they all need your help.
We just need to think of a way to get the need known out there but also perhaps to start compiling a list of info of names of each clinics and which ones do egg donating as don't think lots do.  Perhaps even phone around and get some idea of the waiting lists as there seems to be so many people who are thinking about it.  they were just ideas.

nursery - as just said on another thread so sorry about busters offical bfn its so unfair and she has been through such a lot

cluck cluck - so sorry to hear of your sisters too - its just not fair

love to you all


----------



## SUSZY

Ang - where are you??   missing you!
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
love
Susie


----------



## doods28

Hi Ladies,

Haven't read back more than this page so apologies if I am asking questions that have already been answered.

Ang - here are some for you  

I have been lucky enough to have a beautiful daughter by IVF and to fall pregnant again naturally. As I have lots of friends both on here and personally who have fertility issues I am considering donating eggs after this baby arrives. 

My questions are:
How do I start?
Do I have to be under 35?
Will they use my eggs given that I have had unexplained fertility issues?
How do they match donors & recipients (i.e. is it medical or physical characteristics)?
Can you donate to a friend?

Thanks,

D x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi Doods

Welcome and thankyou for posting on our lovely thread.

Thanks for your questions, ill answer them the best i can babe. Im sure many other people will come on and answer them too.

Firstly, you can donate until you are 35. After you have had your baby you would have t wait at least 3 months i think for your cycle to get back to normal. Obviously it would be different if you were breastfeeding cos you'd have to wait until youve finished.
Where you start would all depend  wether you were going to donate to a friend or to a local hopsital.
If you donated to a friend then your friend would have to start the ball rolling and see her gp. If she was already under a hosp or even on a waiting list then she could just inform them that she has a donor. Then you could decide wether you would donate directly to your friend or donate to the hospital and your friend would go to the top of the waiting list.
You would have to have counselling and then go on to have bloodtests and swabs to see if things are ok. Im not sure about the fact that youve had fertilty problems babe so maybe someone else can answer that one?
I think they match donors on as many things as possible. Obviously the first main things are hair colour, eyes etc.
As an altruistic donor you have to fill in a form for the hospital. On this you have a part to write a letter to any child born as a result of your donation and also a part where you have to write about yourself. You can write about your upbringing and family etc and also about yr personality and characteristics. This will be given to the child if they request it when they are 18 i think. Im not sure if the parents get to see this before hand?? i would like to know the answer to that myself.

I hope these have answered some of your questions honey.
Come back and post as many questions as you want.
Lots of love Ang xxx


----------



## amanda_hd

Hello all

new to this thread but have been wanting to post - Doods asked the questions i have been wanting to ask regarding age limits etc, but my question is that i dont know anyone who needs a donor - i really want to donate before i am 35 (33 currently) but i would really like to know who the eggs were going to etc (does this mean that i am not suitable for donation?) I love the stories of people donating to sisters and friends and although i would be helping someone and giving them a chance i would like to know the person (make sense??).  

ICSI / IVF has been very good to me and we have been more than blessed - thankfully, i want someone else to feel the happiness of a BFP and hopefully i could help.

amanda x


----------



## A.T.C.C

HI Amanda
Welcome to our thread.
I met my recipient on FF! she sent me a message last year and we used to message each other and became friends.
Maybe you could do the same? there are lots of women on here waiting for donors so maybe you could approach one of them? 
Maybe get to know some of these women first and see how you gel with them.
Good luck and keep posting on here honey.
Love Ang xx


----------



## dianne

*Cluck cluck* I am sorry for the negative results for your sister I hope you are both coping

*Nursey* So glad your sister has frosties waiting  

I hope you do not mind me posting 
I am a recepient in waiting at the Lister and i rarely post my private stuff but
I really appreciate this thread and to hear from a donors view point

As a recepient I like the idea of egg share where the donor is also gaining 
by getting reduced cost treatment for her special gift



Dianne x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi Dianne.... welcome to our thread.

You are more than welcome to post on here honey. As you can see its not just donors that are posting on here. Please stay with us and share your thoughts and feelings.

Dapper Dan, Global Traveller - where are you guys?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi all
My name is Pip and I work for the National Gamete Donation Trust, a UK Charity set up to help raise awareness of the need for sperm and egg donors. I wanted to let you know that there is a big campaign planned for next year, funded by the Department of Health, aimed primarily at increasing the numbers of egg donors. I would love to have your input please on how the treatment has been for you at the clinic and what can be done to improve things! I can be contacted on 0845 226 9193 if you prefer.  Pip


----------



## DapperDan

Hello Ang

If there's any specific questions from others I'll respond, but it seems more centred on DE. Aside from a few tests in June, I finished my effort at the end of last year, so I'm winding down a little.

Regards

DapperDan


----------



## GlobalTraveller

A.T.C.C said:


> Hi Dianne.... welcome to our thread.
> 
> You are more than welcome to post on here honey. As you can see its not just donors that are posting on here. Please stay with us and share your thoughts and feelings.
> 
> Dapper Dan, Global Traveller - where are you guys?


I am here lol....

Just don't have anything to say


----------



## A.T.C.C

Thanks lads
As long as you're still around thats fab!!! hope you are both well xxx


----------



## bunless

Hello, hope you don't mind me joining but 'anyone thinking of donating' applies to me! 

I'm 32 & have two children (one conceived spontaneously, one with treatment), I've also had 6 miscarriages that are thought to be the result of APS & high NK activity. I've spoken to both the Lister & LWC about donating & neither seemed to think the miscarriages are an issue (I've had all the standard investigations including karyotyping already); but I'm struggling a bit with the idea of something with infertility or miscarriage issues donating - I would hate to pass whatever my problems are onto another family. I'm looking at other clinics outside London at the moment.

I've done an IVF cycle and produced a good number of eggs on low dose stims, the eggs were good quality but my E2 got really, really high even with very close (ARGC) monitoring. I'm a bit worried about the prospect of OHSS - do they stim donors more aggressively (I've heard they do with egg sharers)?

As you can see I haven't completely got my head around the idea - it would be a year before I actually did anything (my ds is still breastfeeding) - I hope you don't mind me hanging around while I try to process stuff  

Layla x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi Layla
Welcome to the thread.
I cant answer a lot of your questions because some of the abbreviations i dont understand... what is E2 and whats ARGC?

What i do know is that they dont stim donors more aggressively. You would be monitered closely and given doseage accordingly.
Maybe you could nook an appointment with one of the hosps and have a chat with someone that can give you mor info. Im going to look into what youve said to see if i can shed more light on it.

I would advise that you choose a clinic thats close to you cos you will have to go there a few times and so it needs to be quite local for convenience.

Stay with us honey xxx


----------



## doods28

Hi Angela,

Thank you for your response. I was a bit worried about trying to donate so close to my PG but found out that CARE have an age limit of 36 which meant that I wouldn't have to choose between breastfeeding and donating.

I have since been in touch with them but unfortunately the fact that I have Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis means that I can't donate   . I am gutted as I really wanted to do this to help someone else but also beacuse it has made me worried about my childrens chances of getting RA which I had been told were not significantly increased because of my RA. 

Sorry that this is not particularly relevant to this thread but had to post somewhere to get it out.  

D x


----------



## dani666

I know I am probably not allowed to ask this but I am going to anyway because I dont know what else to do!

I have just had my 3rd ivf cycle abroad because I need donor eggs and as I am sure you are all aware the wait in the UK is years long!

Just had another BFN today. I am heartbroken.

I am 25 and we have already spent £16,000 (£6,000 of which was our wedding fund) on treatment abroad and we just dont have the money to try again.

Dani x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Dani

Hi honey, i cant see why you wouldnt be allowed to say that?? To be honest thats why i set this thread up cos i thought if all potential donors were in one place then maybe potential recipients could be here too!

Im sorry about your BFN sweetheart. You're so young and yet you have had 3 attempts already  

Would you get the treatment free here in the UK?

Give it a couple of days and see if anythig comes up on here.
What do you look like? hair and eye colour?

I hope we can help you honey. Stay positive and have hope  honey.

Lots of love Angela xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dani666

Yes I have funds from NHS available, just cant use them without a donor! 

I dont know where to turn next, I have phoned 12 clinics and they all say the same, without a donor I could be waiting forever. 

Dani x x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Dani
See what happens over the next few days if anyone responds to your post.

Next yr the NGDT are organising a big campaign to encourage donors, i have offered to take part in what ever capacity. Since i 1st donated i have always wanted to be able to do something to encourage more donors.

Have you got any friends that would be willing to donate? They wouldnt have to donate to you directly but could donate to the hosp and therefore put you at the top of the list.
Maybe you could suggest it to one of them? i would be more than willing to speak to them and explain the process.
Good luck honey xxxxxx


----------



## dani666

Hi

I have already tried asking but since the new law came out nobody seems willing!
I did have a friend that was willing to donate, we went to counselling, had all the tests and were due to start in August bud saly her 7 year old daughter died and obviously and totally understandably donating eggs to me is now the last thing on her mind.

Dani


----------



## A.T.C.C

Oh thats awful!!! what a bloody shame! i cant even begin to imagine and wouldnt want to!

See what comes with this thread babe you never know  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SUSZY

Dani - have just left you some hugs on the other thread and just wanted to leave you some more          you have been through so much - just hope you get your dream one day.
You know we are all here for you on the denewbie and 2ww threads.take care and good luck. so sorry to hear about your poor friend.

angela - hope you are ok my sweet and am going to be upbeat for the rest of the day and thank you so much for the opportunity that you have given me its made me feel like a different person - I have been so happy these last few months looking forward to it and of course last week I was over the moon and felt normal!

doods- welcome so sorry to hear about our RA and I am sure your  kids won't get it.  it was a lovely thought to donate and perhaps you can join Angelas campaign - I still hope to help her esp by getting a bfp if not tomorrow after FET as think that would be a great advertisment (I am Angelas grateful recipient)

bunless - welcome and great that you want to donate too - think you need to take all the time you want to and posting on this thread is great - its thanks to people like you that give the rest of us a chance - I just wish I had not left having kids til so late so that I could have donated my eggs.(I am Angelas grateful recipient)

amanda- hello and welcome as well - its great this thread is getting so busy - good luck(I am Angelas grateful recipient)
hi to everyone else
Thanks as ever to all you wonderful donors whether it be sperm, egg or embryo (looks like we might be needing our frozen ones after all) you are all wonderful and amazing people.

take care and good luck to everyone
love
susie


----------



## A.T.C.C

Suszy ... i think they get  the gist that you are my grateful recipient   xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi everyone

good luck Suszy for testing whether it be tomorrow or monday.  I have my fingers crossed for you  

Nicky xx


----------



## dianne

*Danni * 
i am so sorry for your negative result
I know the UK wait can be so long 
But you find a way  
We are all on this journey to achieve our own dreams or to help others and that is why this thread is so important.

I really can feel your desperation  and the need to take action, perhaps especially after a negative result

If you contact one of the moderators on FF they will post your details 
If you look on front of donor page there are examples

Dianne x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Good morning everyone

Well its Saturday morning... cold and gloomy and dull.... but .......in my house the mood is bright and full of excitement ..............................because..............................

[fly]SUSZY GOT A BFP[/fly]

[fly]     [/fly]

[fly]     [/fly]

[fly]      [/fly]

As a donor i did this to give someone hope!!! to get this result is absolutely amazing and such a fabulous outcome.
I am so over the moon for Suszy and her family.......... its fantastic!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love a very happy Ang xxxxxxx


----------



## hobbesy

OMG! I've been naughty and lurking. But OMG! yay! Thats great news for both of you

Isn't it the most amazing feeling to know you did that for someone else!?!


----------



## A.T.C.C

Im probably weird but i dont think of my part in it all..... im just so chuffed that Suszy has got what she wanted!!! I cant stop smiling!!!


----------



## Milly40

ATTC,
well done to you as well, you must feel very proud...you have given us all hope to achieve our dream one day.....we couldnt do it without people like you.....you have given Suszy the best gift of all..*.LIFE*
I hope one day I can feel that too  I bring life into the world with my job ..... I would love to experience that myself......you wonderful donors give us that hope..... 

Love Milly


----------



## A.T.C.C

Thanks Milly ... mine was the small part... Suszy's is the massive journey!!

Good luck to you sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milly40

Ang,
    you are so modest.....   

    Love Milly


----------



## karenuk

congratulations susy and ang you must be so pleased.
This is my prediction because susy got a bfp a few days earlier than the official test date i reckon its twins


----------



## hobbesy

karenuk said:


> This is my prediction because susy got a bfp a few days earlier than the official test date i reckon its twins


Well it worked with drownedgirl


----------



## drownedgirl

Suszy had me convinced it hadn't worked! I almost went into labour seeing her message... then I started snivelling. What fantastic news. Hi Hobbesy, smooch.

xx


----------



## nursey5

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to pop on and say congratulations to Suzy..........Im so happy for u and ur hubby!!!  Sis called me to tell me!!!!  PC still broken waiting on laptop...........sneak on at work to have a check.  I'll be joining u's soon!!!!

Karen
xx


----------



## SuziT

congratulations Suzsi, and Ang!!.  I'm sure you are all over the moon

such a positive story, for using a donor.  

think I will have to celebrate tonite with a few glasses of wine

lots of love

Nicky xx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Thankyou all for your lovely messages.. im sure Suszy will come on and say the same!

Well its been 15 hrs since Suszy found out......... i bet she's up in he clouds right now... as she should be.

Im still up there and smile everytime i think about it... its fantastic!


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

YIPPEEEEEEEE WELL DONE SUZY EXCELLENT NEWS

And good on u( australian accent ) ang

Take care both

love
sharon xx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi girls,
        tested today got a   really upset  ,going to try again in the new yearand i'm going to donate again.best of luck to you all 

                                  love mariexxxxxx


----------



## SUSZY

Hi girls
Well yes I have my long awaited   and feel like I am dreaming still and need to pinch myself.
I keep seeing all the congrat smilies and cannot believe they are for me.
Ang is so modest about the part she played as she had the hard part although I admit as ds was 10 2 and I was the side of the house in about 6/7 months and I am waddling!  
I was so convinced it had not worked (well I really thought it had and when the first test was a neg and i started looking on FF I started getting down, a message Ang posted on our diary made me realise I needed to enjoy the last days of being PUPO and I was so gobsmacked when I read the pee stick.  Ironically other than FF we have still not told many people, I rang Ang and texted a couple of friends including girls on FF and as I wanted to tell my mum in person ended up posting on here (the pc kept losing the messages) so in some ways have told the country but not other people . There are even people who have known the journey of thte tx we have not told, not sure why, one of them is in a similiar pos to me but they have a family illness and not sure how important my news is to them as it were.
I have also wanted to carry on supporting the threads i was posting on esp the 2ww just don't want to do a runner because I have a bfp and then there were a few people I wanted to pm about it so I seem to have spent every night on here (although not much over the weekend) and not got anywhere if you know what i mean.  I have been so overwhelmed by the wonderful comments people have given me and my family and Angela and its so amazing.
As DG/Ang and DH will tell you I was so sure it had not worked and am over the moon it has.  A big part of me thinks it might be twins as well although think it will be incredibly hard work!! but enjoyable.  Just wish I could see inside.

Marie so sorry about your BFN and good luck for the new year and have a good christmas

nutty - thanks so much for that 

Ang - well its 2 weeks since I had ET and I am officially four weeks preggers - how weird is that. I want to shout it from the rooftops but my sensible head says no.

nicolat - thanks and hope you enjoyed the wine!

nursery - thanks so much sweetheart, Buster has been so lovely - I still feel so much for her.

karenuk - thanks - we will see in 3 weeks time!

hobbsey - thanks - hope you are ok?

Milly you are so right its a wonderful gift of life and I am so happy, good luck for this week with EC and ET (Milly having scan tonight at work and got call to say EC on wed in Barcelona!)

Hi to everyone else and as ever thank you so much to all your lovely donors, what would we do without you, now I have the wonderful amazing   under my belt and progress with this wonderful beanies inside of me, we can decide how and when we are going to come out to the public as it were - dh needs more time to get used to going national as it were so think we will have to wait a bit for that although I keep imagining tv cameras at the birth!!  JOKE!!
I am just watching a preg and birth prog and a 39 year old had 5 follies and only 2 eggs which both fertilised ooked like 4 /6 cell embroyo ( I saw the process again of them extracting the eggs looks very painful) she is now on 2ww (it was amazing seeing them on the screen) now she is pregnant - will up date you later.
just cannot beliieve I am Pregnant - don't want to go on too much as so many have had BFNs and so many on 2ww and waiting part of me feels guilty.
take care girls
love
susie


----------



## ZenaE

Suszy & Angie,
Congratulations on your BFP & I hope that you have a well deserved happy pregnancy, and I agree with Karenuk as you tested early and got a BFP it may even be twins. I tested 2 days early and I have 2 on board.
So pleased for you both, donating does work, just need to get more donors willing to donate.
Take care both,
ZenaE


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

Great email Suzy can hear ur excitment in it which is fab

take care

xx

im so sorry Marie on your result ,
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dianne

*Suzy* 
Many congratulations on you BFP roll on scan 

 to your donor *Angie* 
So lovely to hear a positive story and how a relationship can build on FF

Dianne x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Its fantastic isnt it
I really wish that more people would be willing to donate cos it would be so lovely to hear lots more success stories.

Im still smiling!!!         i cant stop.. im so chuffed for Suszy xxx


----------



## hobbesy

Hi again suszy,

I'm fine. I'm always lurking if anyone has anything to ask, I just don't like to post without saying hi to everyone, and I just never feel like I have the time at the moment.

Exciting times for us. DG has a 20 week scan tomorrow and we hopefully get to know the sex of the babies! My little man has been guessing all week. He keeps changing his mind but is having fun thinking about it.

Seems like 5 minutes ago we got that positive you now have, so just remember it may not seem like it, but in 5 minutes time it'll be you having that scan

Keri -x-


----------



## SUSZY

Thanks hobbsey - yes I feel the same and that why I end up on here for so long so think I will keep my messages shorter in future.  please wish DG good luck tomorrow for the scan and let us know any news!!!!! 

ang - I am still smiling!!!!!!


Dianne thanks Diane - I agree its lovely and so good luck on your journey too.

nutty - yes I am overwhelmed and in lots of ways cannot believe it.

Zena - thanks sweetheart = did you have any ingling it was twins til the scan/ just wish it was here tomorrow but dont want to wish the preg away as know it will go quick.

take care everyone and thanks as ever to you all

love

susie


----------



## SUSZY

Meant to say I am 4 weeks and 2 days - how ironic when they have only been in 2 weeks yesterday.


----------



## caroline1984

Dani666 - i'm trying to PM you but your inbox is full........


sorry everyone will send a proper message later, am dreading tonight!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

Susy and Angela

Just want to say I have been reading through your diarys throughout your 2ww and wanted to say congratulations to you both!!!!  Well done Ang on producing perfect eggs!!!!!
Susy well done for making the perfect home for the embies!!

I wish you both all the best.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

dani i cant pm you back as you're inbox is full... can you delete some?


----------



## ZenaE

Suszy,
The only inkling that I had that it might be twins was that the nurse who did my pregnancy test said that it was a very strong positive..it was not until a had a scan at 6 weeks (when I had some bleeding) that we found out the news. Had a scan last week 8 weeks and everything is still fine. Now got to wait until Dec 13th when I will be 11 weeks for my next scan. 

I,m still trying to take things easy, my DDH is doing most of the shopping, he even vaccumed the bedrooms last weekend WITHOUT me asking him to...maybe i will have him trained by the time the twins decide to make an appearance.

So..my advice to you now is take it easy, don't stress too much, easier said than done I know, get as much help as possible with lifting etc, eat as well as you can, remember to take all the drugs that you need to and stay positive.

Take care and say hello to Angie.

ZenaE


----------



## A.T.C.C

HI Zena
Susie cant get on her pc tonight so ill pass your messag on to her when i call her tomorrow.
Im sure she is being treated like a princess so theres no worries there!
Also you cant tell her not to stress cos she doesnt know how not to stress or analyse things... it keeps her going     bless her... shes lovely xxx


----------



## SUSZY

Hi everyone
felt like my arm was cut off not being on here but I am back now.
i did get to bed a bit earlier though.
I do feel tired and have had a few waves of nausea. I have been quite busy with meeting up with people and telling a few chosen people the wonderful news which has been lovely. 
I became very proactive on thursday and booked myself a blood test and asked the dr to refer me to the early preg unit to have an earlier test than the 7 week one that bham have booked me on 17 dec.  The clinic at bham said I did not need all this but I would like it and lots of the other girls on here have had several blood tests telling them their hcg level which reassures them. so hopefully will get the result on tuesday and i am going to phone the EPU on Monday and see if can get a scan next week sometime - again I know girls on here that have seen the heart beating at 5.5 weeks so hopefully that will be me towards the end of next week.
I am four weeks and five days today, and it was a week ago today I found out the wonderful news and its still sinking in.
Ang you are right I will always worry and stress about things - currently about ds not being invited to a party!!! and that I might have rushed around a bit too much yesterday!
Anyway Zena - thanks so much for that advice it really helps and glad the scans are going well and great news that you only have a few more weeks til the 11 week one and you will be able to worry less then.  Did you ask for extra scans, or did they do it because twins, or what - think I am going to have to be a bit pushy again.
annmarie - thanks for your lovely comments - we are both over the moon
dani - hope you are ok - 

anyway thanks to everyone else
love
susie


----------



## drownedgirl

hobbesy said:


> Exciting times for us. DG has a 20 week scan tomorrow and we hopefully get to know the sex of the babies! My little man has been guessing all week. He keeps changing his mind but is having fun thinking about it.


We have one girl and one boy on the way 

Both our families went to Santa's Grotto today, so weird that next Xmas we'll have 5 children between us, rather than 3!


----------



## SuziT

drowedgirl - brilliant one of each .  you are truly blessed.

Nicky xx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Drowned girl thats fantastic news    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SUSZY

Yep great news Drowned girl
I know what you mean about one becoming two or three, feel the same at the mo, have been doing some more christmas cards and the girls on the 2ndry thread are saying how said it is only putting one name and i keep thinking perhaps next year I might be putting another one or two names to ours. dh has printed off some lovely little address cards as i address changed slightly a year or so ago due to post code and he has put his name, mine and ds on and I just want to write on the bottom soon to become four or five.
I just dont know!!!!!  Hopefully blood test will tell me a little more tomorrow lunchtime the results are here and i managed to get an earlier scan so next tues at 11am I should be able to see how many blobs there are!!!!!! (in the nicest possible way)
Thanks as ever to my wonderful angel Angela - its a sad time of year for her and my thoughts and heart are wth her

           
hope everyone else is ok
love
susie


----------



## SuziT

Hi Susie, can't wait to see if you have one or two on board!!.  My dn has been very sick and when we went for our first scan last week, she joked that maybe it would be twins, thankfully only one.  Think one will be hard enough to deal with at our age!!!!.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## ampfni

When I donated at a clinic in Edinburgh, I was very grateful to be treated so well and to be able to buy CDs va the fees. I have also donated as a friend. its wonderful the joy that it brings to everyone it's fabulous.


----------



## A.T.C.C

ampfni said:


> When I donated at a clinic in Edinburgh, I was very grateful to be treated so well and to be able to buy CDs va the fees. I have also donated as a friend. its wonderful the joy that it brings to everyone it's fabulous.


Hi there ampfni, what did the bit about 'buy cd's va the fees?'


----------



## surromummyuk

omg where have i been,a big congratulations to you susie!


----------



## GlobalTraveller

ampfni said:


> When I donated at a clinic in Edinburgh, I was very grateful to be treated so well and to be able to buy CDs va the fees. I have also donated as a friend. its wonderful the joy that it brings to everyone it's fabulous.


That's great, I hope you won't have to sell your CDs to pay your friends child support if things don't work out 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121869.0

GT


----------



## A.T.C.C

I read that article earlier.. its shocking!


----------



## drownedgirl

Suszy, your inbox is full!!!


----------



## vikki75

hi I`m due to go for my ES bloods in the first week off jan cant wait . went to my opening evening it made a big difference on how i will cope with it . i`m just really excited about the whole thing x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Good luck sweetheart.
Enjoy Christmas and then get set for Jan xxx


----------



## nursey5

Hi all!!!

Finally got new laptop, wonderful - can surf and lounge about on couch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Will have to read back and c whats been happening!!!!  Im so pleased for suzy and ang - wonderful news.  

Sis has been to new private clinic in glasgow, and hopes to do unmedicated FET in feb/mar with some of her we frosties.....................................please, please this time!!!!!!

Catch up with whats been happening soon!!!
     
karen
xx


----------



## Milly40

Fab news Karen.....sending my love to you both.....  

Milly


----------



## SuziT

Hi Karen

I really hope and pray that next fet is her time for success.  She so deserves it.
TThinking about her 

Nicky xx


----------



## Bernice

Hhi everyone 

I hope you dont mind me joining you?  About me, I did a round of egg share in feb last year in which I got 19 eggs to divide between me and two other ladies.  Thankfully I got my BFP although I was told it did not work for my recipients    BUT I got a phonecall yesterday from my old clinic asking me if I would like to go again.  I said not but would like to donate altruistically, anyway, we got talking and it turns out one of my recipients froze her embies and did get a BFP!!  Now they are looking for a sibling!!  The clinic has asked if they can tell her I might donate in future which is fine but I didnt want to get her hopes up for straight away as I think I need to wait a while before stepping on the rollercoaster again!  (hope this makes sense?)

Anyway, thanks for listening, looking forward to chatting with you all

womanonthemoon
x


----------



## Milly40

womanonthemoon,
                                    That is a lovely story...I bet it was great hearing that one of your recipients got a BFP.....well done.....I  so admire that you are  thinking of giving her the chance of a sibling...that would be lovely......of course you need time out and also it has to be the right time for you too......good luck with your decision.......people like me wouldnt be on this site if it wasnt for wonderful women like you.....  
I test on Friday 14th Dec     so I hope I will achieve my dream too......I cant describe how happy I would feel.......you are all unbelievably special women...... 

Love Milly xx


----------



## SuziT

Hello womanonethemoon.


you are a very special person.  Y0u have given the gift of life to another couple and to even consider doing it again is brilliant.

I wish there was more peope like you.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Bernice

Nicky & Milly - Thanks so much for your kind words, they bring this whole IF thing into perspective  

Milly, I am going to keep everything crossed for your test date that you get your BFP and have a healthy happy pregnancy     

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far?  My DH has gone birthday present shopping with DS  , its only my birthday tomorrow, talk about leaving it late    

womanonthemoon
xx


----------



## SuziT

happy birthday for tomorrow - hope you get lots of prezzies

Nickyxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Womanonthemoon - 


Hope you're having a fab day!
Thats fantastic news about your own BFP and also your recipients BFP... well done!
It would be lovely if you could donate to them again but its up to you if you would want to go through the process again. Ill probably do it again next yr.

Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milly40

*WOMANONTHEMOON*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.....HAVE A FAB TIME.*..........

       

      

Love and hugs Milly


----------



## A.T.C.C

hey Milly you beautiful thing... how are you sweetheart?


----------



## Milly40

Hi Ang  
            heh how are you......Im not really sure what Im feeling at the moment.....all my cramps have stopped and I have a little bit pain in the ovaries...like before I get the old AF    so not sure whats going on....trying to keep positive as I know the drugs are doing strange things as well......at least I have no bleeding so thats good I suppose........
I didnt realise you were thinking of donating again....how lovely......sending you lots of courage , strength and love ...................    
I hope you are feeling ok in view of things.....I was thinking of you.....how is your mum.... 

Love Milly


----------



## A.T.C.C

Milly - look what Suszy was like on her 2ww... she gave up half way through and was sure it hadnt worked!!! stay positive honey       im staying positive for you sweetheart xxx

My mom is ok thankyou, we are going xmas shopping tomorrow to hopefully get the last bits and bobs. We say that everytime we go but hopefully tomorrow will be the one!  

Ive just got to get my backside into gear and sort the holiday clothes out... im not feeling in the mood for holiday to be honest. I feel like i want to go into hibernation with all my family and come out on the 1st of Jan


----------



## Milly40

Yes it would be nice to hibernate.....all warm and snug...  must dash Im cooking the dinner...and its nearly ready......DP just come home....take care......

Love to all Milly


----------



## ampfni

I am happy to be a donor, Thanks!


----------



## SUSZY

Hi girls and boys
I had my scan today - very early at 6 weeks at 1 day although Ang had EC 7 weeks ago on Wed, we saw a blob that was pulsating and it was so special to see it and makes it so real now. She said we will see so much more in a weeks time which is great and have another scan booked for 9 jan so so happy about that.  Thanks as ever to my darling Ang and to all you other lovely donors.
 

woman of the moon - your story is lovely and congrats on your BFP and your recipients and think you need to take all the time you need before you donate again - I think you should decide if you want a sibling for your own first and then you can decide on the recipents when you are ready (or do at the same time again!!!!)- your eggs are very good obviously !!!! Hope you had a good birthday!  I am Angelas reciepient by the way and I am so grateful to her!  This little beanie is a sibling for my near 6 year old and will be too old for any more after this one but we plan to donate the frosties!

Milly -      thinking of you as ever and like Ang says look what happended to me - I was so naughty really when I look back so you must just keep positive, Ang was pos for me and it worked so hopefully it will for you too!!!!

Ang - did not realise you were thinking of donating again either but as you have such good eggs think its a great idea - you are an amazing person and as you know it brings such joy to us and everyone - we will have to think about the     once the baby is born!!!!!!  

nicolat - how are you?? how is your neice - how many weeks is she now, any more scans?

nursery5 lovely to hear from you and great news re buster - am sure this will be her time at last - please send her my love!

vikki - good luck for Jan.

Love to everyone else.

love Susie
thanks to my Angel Ang


----------



## fox mulder

Hola chicas

A technical question for you ladies : how do I send '_Bubbles_' ??

Love n kisses

Fox


----------



## dianne

*Suszy * 
great news with regards your scan first hurdle over 

*Woman on the moon*
Hope you had a good birthday, special news with regards your recipient BFP and wonderful to be able to share that news

Hope everyone else is ok and not getting too bogged down with Christmas preparations

Dianne x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Fox on the left hand side of the screen under the number of bubbles a person has is a line click to blow (not under your name as you cant blow bubbles to yourself!)  click on the line of the person you want to blow some too!!!  I'll blow you a few!!!

Hi Suszie - really pleased that the scan went well for you.  I am great thanks,  my dn is doing really well at the moment 13 weeks woh!!!.  No more scans scheduled on the end of January!!!.  such a long time to wait, but we should be able to see much more at that one.  Really very emotional, as in the past I have had early scans and no heartbeat was discovered, sole destroying.  Cant wait to hear how you get on next week - how are you feeling - has it finally sunk in yet that you are actually pregnant?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Nicky xx


----------



## fox mulder

Thanks Nicky

I'll blow you some too   

Fox


----------



## vikki75

Hi ladies just thought i`d  say that i`m planning to become an egg donor in the next year. (first appointment in jan 08 ) an i feel like i actually am going to do something good in my life , make a difference . i can`t wait . xx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi ladies

Milly 


You go girl.. well done!

Vickki75 - well done on your decision to donate and good luck for the journey babe xxx

Nicky - hi babe, hope you are well sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi to everyone and i hope your christmas preparations are going well xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milly40

*hi everyone 
its a bit late but I got a    cant believe it......but so happy......

thank you so much for all your support....I couldnt have done it without you..... *

* love Milly *


----------



## SuziT

congratulations Milly, I am sure you are over the moon 

Hi Angie, all packed ready for your holidays?


hope everyone else is doing well, not long now to Christmas

take care 

Nicky xx


----------



## Bernice

Huge Congratulations Milly!! Heres to a healthy, happy nine months for you!!  

womanonthemoon
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Essex Girl

HI there

I have been following this thread although I haven't posted on the DE boards for some time now.

I just wanted to say a big CONGRATS to Suszy and Milly on your BFP's and to wish you well for the next 9 months.  You can relax and enjoy Christmas (though no booze, of course!)

Also to wish Nursey and Buster all the best for your FET.  I was gutted for you when the first TX did not work, but at least you have some frosties to try, and the FET worked for Hobbsey and Drowned Girl, so hold onto that thought.

Good luck to all those of you going through TX.

We now have a lovely little girl thanks to my sister, and I would like to thank all donors from the bottom of my heart for what you do.  You are special people who transform lives.  Thank you.

Essex Girl x


----------



## SuziT

congratulations Essex Girl - Baby Elizabeth looks gorgerous - well worth the wait!!

My niece is doing surrogate for us at the moment and is 13 weeks pregnant.  Cant wait to we have our wee bundle as well.  Donors/surrogates are a complete godsend  

Suszie - hope everything goes well today - thinking about you all.

Angie - enjoy your holidays - well deserved 

everyone else, take care

Nicky xx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

Congrats Millie what a nice early christmas pressie.

Suzie hope your doing really well and Ang have a great holiday take me with youuuuuuuuuuuu

Lots love
sharon xx


----------



## nursey5

Hi All!!

Nice to see lots of BFP flashing about on thread.     

Essex Girl, thanks!!!  Hopefully Buster will be flashing BFP's in 2008!!!  You must be over the moon with your new wee bundle of joy!!!!  Sisters trully are the best, well I think my sis is and she better fell the same way about me     .

Fell a bit lost on here just now, keep popping on to check whats happening!!  Dont know whats next sis going for FET early next year Feb/March time unmedicated this time - so fingers crossed!!  Im still contemplating Donating again but I want to hang fire til i know whats happening with sister treatment!!  Think I would prefer to know where my DE were going.............is this a strange thought?

K
xx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Nursery, hope Buster is keeping ok, fingers crossed that she gets her bfp next time 

I just come on here to keep up with people as well,  I dont think its strange at all that you would like to know where your de goes.  My sister donated along time ago when it was annoymous, she always wondered if her eggs resulted in a pregnancy.

hope everyone else is keeping ok

Nicky xx


----------



## SUSZY

As you know Ang on holiday now so will try and look after this thread while she away.


Essex Girl - congrats again, left a message for you on your thread - a DE success story.  thanks for your congrats.

nicolate - thanks the scan went well yesterday, still one and a heartbeat which nice.  Have not posted that on the de newbies has just had a couple of bfns which sad.  Ang came with me and it was lovely. 

nursery - think its great to keep having a look at this thread and posting here, you are a donor and can post here all the time thats why Ang did the thread.  Buster posted over on de newbies so glad she is feeling a bit better and good luck for the FET in Feb/March.  you are a fab sister and wsh I had one like you!

nutty - how are you doing sweetheart?

vikki - good luck

womanon the moon - hope you are ok.

hi to everyone else, hope you are all getting in the christmas vibe, this time next week christmas day will be over!!!  well you wil be very late into christmas day.
happy christmas everyone and hope Ang is having  a good hol over there in the sun


----------



## surromummyuk

suzy glad all went well at the scan,how exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Sajane

Hello

Have been reading this thread over the last few days.

I am an atruistic donor to two unknown recepients, this is my first time, and will be my last due to my age.  

I replied to an advert in the local paper from a couple who have been on the list for a donor for over 2 years, both myslef and my OH have had counselling, I had my merina coil removed at the beginning of the year, love my body as it snapped right back into it cycle, have had all tests and am just about to embark on the injections.

I'm really excited, but starting to get very nervous reading about the bloating and the after effects, but i know it will all be worth it.  And I am going to find out if it/they were sucessful and i think i am prepared if its not.

I have children and i can't imagine not having them, i was very lucky and got pregnant easily (hopefully the eggs will be just as good now).
My best friend is going through IVF treatment as we speak and she was the one who really highlighted what it is like to have trouble conceiving.

The only question i have is that when my eggs are harvested (not too clued up on your abbreviations) i will be given a general anesthetic, which i've never had before and i'm a little worried about and how i will react to it, can anyone shed any light??
Also since having the merina coil removed my PMT has come back with evengence!  My poor partner 
This is the only thing thats annoyed me, i'm too scared to tak anything as i want my eggs to be 100%.


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Sajane - Just wanted to say welcome  and thank you for donating as I am a recipient of donor eggs and I am so grateful to my donor for what she did for me.  My girls are nearly 19 months now and just gorgeous   All the best of luck for your EC (egg collection).  Clinics differ, some do sedation and some G.Anaesthetic.

xx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Suszy really glad everything went well on Monday.  Im sure it was good to have Angie there with you as well.  Whens your next scan?.

Nicky xx


----------



## nursey5

Hi Sajane

Welcome     !!!

I have just donated to my sister oct/nov time.  I can honestly, hand on heart, say that it was a breeze, but my sister says that when she's been stimming no two times have been the same (and she's done it five times).  Injections a bit tingily and it took me a good 5-10 minutes to work up the courage to give myself the 1st one (and Im a Trained Nurse!!!!), but its only the thought of doing it - not painful at all!!!  As for everything else, I was fortunate enough and I suppose so was my hubby and son that I didnt become a hormonal monster.   

I was sedated for EC, and it was actually a very nice feeling!!

For me it was an honour and a privilege to be able to give someone, well not just someone my big sister, this gift - potentially the gift of life....................i wouldn't hesitate to do it again, but as u've prob read - dont know when and to whom yet.  Unfortunately sis never got the BFP we all so desperately wanted, but she has got 8 GRADE 1 frosties hibernating away - something that she has never had before, each treatment has been a full cycle of IVF.

So what stage are you at just now  Its so lovely to hear from Donors, we are very few and far between.  Keep me posted, Im hear to answer or well try to answer any questions you have. What a special belated Chrimbo pressie you are about to give some lucky ladies. 

K
xx

PS Paracetamol is fine to take if you need to.  
PPS Are you atking any supplements, herbal stuff  My sister had me on loads..............
xx


----------



## Sajane

nursey5 said:


> Hi Sajane
> 
> Welcome    !!!
> 
> I have just donated to my sister oct/nov time. I can honestly, hand on heart, say that it was a breeze, but my sister says that when she's been stimming no two times have been the same (and she's done it five times). Injections a bit tingily and it took me a good 5-10 minutes to work up the courage to give myself the 1st one (and Im a Trained Nurse!!!!), but its only the thought of doing it - not painful at all!!! As for everything else, I was fortunate enough and I suppose so was my hubby and son that I didnt become a hormonal monster.
> 
> I was sedated for EC, and it was actually a very nice feeling!!
> 
> For me it was an honour and a privilege to be able to give someone, well not just someone my big sister, this gift - potentially the gift of life....................i wouldn't hesitate to do it again, but as u've prob read - dont know when and to whom yet. Unfortunately sis never got the BFP we all so desperately wanted, but she has got 8 GRADE 1 frosties hibernating away - something that she has never had before, each treatment has been a full cycle of IVF.
> 
> So what stage are you at just now Its so lovely to hear from Donors, we are very few and far between. Keep me posted, Im hear to answer or well try to answer any questions you have. What a special belated Chrimbo pressie you are about to give some lucky ladies.
> 
> K
> xx
> 
> PS Paracetamol is fine to take if you need to.
> PPS Are you atking any supplements, herbal stuff My sister had me on loads..............
> xx


Hi Nursey & everyone,

Thank you for the warm welcome 

I'm due to start my injections around the end of December and if all goes to plan EC will take place Feb, so not to sure when the couples will know if its sucessful, March maybe? That'll be cool as theoretically they could be getting a 2008 Crimbo pressy!!

I'm not to worried about the injections as my OH will be doing them for me (what a whimp i am!) and on the dry run he injected into my belly and it didn't hurt at all, as i've never had a G.Anesthetic i'm just a bit anxiuos as to how i will react, i'm sure fine and the thought of giving two couples something so special will make it all ok.

I'm just taking Folic Acid at the mo, and gone cold turkey on Coffee, good grief i didn't realise i relied on it so much, my diets pretty good anyway, but as its Chrimbo i'm not going to not eat chocolate and stuff, and i don't drink anyways so that won't bother me in the slightest, just want these eggies to be top grade


----------



## nursey5

Hi Sajane

So you've had your booster injection then, the one that dampens all the hormones down??  Then your on the big wait of nothingness as I called it, all I was doing then was snuffing.  Then it all gets a bit hectic injections and scans, but I found it exciting and nerve racking at the same time.  

I never told too many people about my donation, but the two that I did were so supportive, my pal actually cried when I told her, she said she wished she could do it but her ge is against her shes 36 now.  

You are an amazing person for what you are doing, to give someone, maybe even more so someone you dont know, hope is such an unselfish act.    

I wish you every success in you ED journey.  You may think Im mad but I rubbed and spoke and sometimes sang to my belly all the way through it  encouraging those wee follicles to grow and produce lovely eggs and it worked I got 15 Grade 1 eggs.  I just tried to give then lots of positive vibes, here's some for you      Hopefuuly 2008 is my sis year and those frosties give her her dream.  

Have a lovely christmas and a very happy new year

Karen
xxxxx

PS Kim had me on folic acid of course, pineapple supplements and juice, Co-Enzyme Q10 - supposed to be good for cell production!!, also took Pregnancy Vitamins, Ate a high protein diet - ate lots of nuts............trying to remember what else no booze and drunk about 3 litres of water per day


----------



## Sajane

nursey5 said:


> Hi Sajane
> 
> So you've had your booster injection then, the one that dampens all the hormones down?? Then your on the big wait of nothingness as I called it, all I was doing then was snuffing. Then it all gets a bit hectic injections and scans, but I found it exciting and nerve racking at the same time.


No not yet, just starting those Buseriline.

Ahh Reiki, yes i am atuned so i will REIKI my tummy lol

Is it normal for the clinic to have everything all planned out? I already have schedule right up to EC!


----------



## NuttyJo

hi, does anyone know if i can still donate my eggs if i give up my own dream of having children?


----------



## nursey5

Hi Sajane

Think the clinics have a rough idea when Ec will be, but I suppose its really depends on how your follicles grow.  I was given my booster to take home just incase EC would be the next day, but after the clinic meeting they decided to leave me over the weekend.  So all depends on follicle size.  

K
xx


----------



## nursey5

Hi All

just want to wish everyone a very merry christmas and a happy new year for 2008!

     
     

Hope 2008 is a kind year for everyone undergoing treatment and a good year for nurturing them eggs!!

Lots of love
KAren


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

Hi Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to all and thanks so much to all for your help, advice and thoughts over the last year it does realy help taking to people that understand how you feel,
Wishing everybody lotsa luck in their paths and hope to hear more of positive tales in the next year

Suzie im ok thanks for asking great news on scan hoep your feeling well and Angie has a great holiday im jealous with my cardi, warm socks and heating on

Take Care all
sharon xx


----------



## surromummyuk

wishing everyone a merry xmas from me too,hoping all your dreams come true in 2008!!


----------



## A.T.C.C

HI there ladies... im back!!!!!
Ive had a week of total relaxation and     

Nicolat - my beautiful friend, thankyou so much for my bookmark calender.. it was lovely of you to think of me! I read one book on hol and started another one on the plane and finished it last night  
My mom bought me Sharon Osbournes 'Survivor' for xmas so ill probably start it tonight so my book marks will get plenty of use.
The book i read on hol was called 'memory keepers daughter' it was really good.. its in asda for £3..something. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Welcome to Sajane... what a wonderful thing you are doing. How are the buserilin injections going? have you had any side effects? Ive donated twice now and i didnt feel the same for both of them so it is different for everyone. My only side affect was a few headaches.
Keep us updated through your journey sweetheart. Are you donating to your local hosp?
As for the dates, they give you the dates because the treatment all depends how you react to it cos once you are stimulating you cant be delayed. If the recipient doesnt react well to her treatment it will have no affect on your treatment. You would just go ahead with egg collection and the eggs would be fertilised and frozen.
Good luck sweetheart and i look forward to sharing yr journey with you  

Jo - what did you mean about giving up on your own dream? i hope you are ok?!

To everyone else i hope you enjoyed yr Christmas, i hope you all had some nice gifts.
My dh bought me some Clinique Happy (i love it!) some 'Woman' by Benetton, an ipod shuffle ( really cute) and a star!!! its a kit for me to name a star. I get to pick the name and register it.... im going to name it after my dad.
Check this.... Suszy bought us a Nintendo wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we still havent taken it out of the box   we dont own any games consoles so its a bit differen for us. We have said that we'll have a go this evening but we said that last night too and never did  

Take care everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ang, glad your back and that you enjoyed your holidays.  Bought Memory Keepers daughter a few months back, but havent started it yet.  glad you liked your bookmark/calender!!!.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, not eatting and drinking too much!!!.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## surromummyuk

ange,you dont have any games consoles??omg my hubby and oldest kiddo are obsessed!its a losing battle!and they are desperate for a nintendo wii,they will be SO jealous when i tell them you were given one,ha ha!!


----------



## A.T.C.C

Evening.
Well we finally got the wii out of the box this evening   and now my arm is aching!!!
Weve played tennis, bowling, baseball, golf and boxing!! I also did a wii fitness test and my age was 65!!!    apparently you should keep testing yourself to get the age down.
My favourite part was making our own characters and choosing the hair, face, eyes etc. Me and the children did our own and then we did one for dh whos out tonight and we had such a laugh making dh's. The children thought it was hilarious to make him look funny!  

We popped to toys r us today to look for a bike for dd, we could do without the expense but she really needs a new one cos she grew out of hers last yr really but she still got another yrs use out of it. She had to have a 26" bike so its the same size as mine and shes only 10!!! Im sure when she's at school ill be borrowing it cos its much better than mine  

Where is everyone?
Im looking forward to hearing how everyones xmas was.
All my love Ang xxx


----------



## nursey5

Hi Ang,

Dont do the Wii thing its bad and painful!!!!!!!!!!!!  We spent Christmas night at Kims and I spent the next day doing a 12 and 1/2 hour shift with every bone in my body aching!!!  My nephew struggled to brush his teeth, as for Kim and Craig they were in agony............Craig had been playing it all Christmas day!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It should come with a GOVERMENT HEALTH WARNING!!!!!  But it's addictive!!  

Its was my ds first real xmas where he understood what was going on...............it was magical for him!!!!  (and us!!!!!)  I sprinkled the whole hall with silver glitter and told him it was Santas magical dust, he just kept touching it and wowing..................still cleaning it up!!  He kept shouting "Thanks Santa" with each pressie he opened!!!  Wish you could package those moments up and sell them, its such a tonic!!!

So Tenerife was good just what the Dr ordered?  We've booked up for April for  9 days, Kims not long back then she's going again in Feb...............for some R&R b4 she starts her FET - our wee apartment is turning into a haven for all the family!!  What was your weather like?  

B8er sign off, working the next 3 days................................

To everyone, Hope 2008 is a lucky year for u all..............     

Lots of love
Karen
xxxxx


----------



## surromummyuk

we had a nice time,we went for an indian meal with my dad,none of us are too fussed with xmas food,so that was nice,as for new year,well we never do anything,i got a new laptop from dh which means when this one runs out of battery i can then go on the other one,not that im addicted or anything lol!!


----------



## SUSZY

ang - so glad you are enjoying the WII dh and ds are addicted and the latter wants to play morning noon and night, I did a bit of boxing knocking ds and dh out and then realised in my current state perhaps I should not.  I did my fittness and came out at 57 my step father despite nearly having a heart attack after the boxing came out as fittness of 39 and dh after several goes (you are only allowed one a day) came out at 34!!!  I do like it but only a limited amount.  I worry that ds is a poor looser and is becoming more and more keeky like his dad!!!!  dh is made up you are enjoying it and it was his idea!  we are using it to make ds read more which is good as well.

surrom - thanks for asking after me my next scan is 9 jan and am looking forward to it,  the new lap top sounds good and have fun.

nursery - sounds like you and buster and co had fun, you are right about the WII they are saying people are complaining about aches and pains and I know I nearly pulled something with the boxing and have decided not to do it again!!  It is very addictive and am worried that dh and ds only happy when its on, I am thinking of banning it til after dark.  We also have a big screen so its larger than life in our lounge and I am concerned we are too much of a computer/tv family as it is but I suppose its nice to play as families and hopefully after the hols it will settle down a bit. Your christmas sounds amazing and so special , we keep videoing as much as we can and with my new camera I have recorded it too, dh goes abit mad and does footprints with rock salt and eats the mince pies and carrots and drinks the special blue drink (after shock!) and I think its the best bit.  We dont seem to do the glitter bit but will try it next year, with modern society we only think we have another year of him believing and dh keeps saying we will keep him on side for when the little one arrives. not sure if ds has quite realised how much he is going to have to share!! we keep talking about this time next year and its going to be so speical and we cannot wait.  Bet you apartment is just what people need in the dark long nights of dec and jan.

nicolat - hope you are ok sweethear and your neice - how are things going??  I need to get reading more.

nuttyfield - hope things are ok with you and happy christmas and new year to you too take care honey

jo - I think you can sweetheart but obviuosly if they know why you are not able to concieve this might help and I think you would need a lot of counselling and time as its a big decision to give up and esp with your age I really would not rush into anything. you know where we are if you want to chat and Ang is the best one for that.

sajane  - like Ang you sound like an amazing woman and welcome to this wonderful thread that ang started, good luck on your journey and as ever Ang is your woman having just gone it through all for us and here i am sitting here 9 weeks tomorrow - part of me still cannot believe but hoping after the next scan in a few days I will start floating on air again.  Thanks so much to people like you that people like us have this wonderful opportunity - thank you and good luck darling

woman of the moon - how are you sweetheart - hope you are doing ok

vikki - good luck

HI to everyone else on this thread and thank you from the bottom of my heart once again to Ang and to the rest of you wonderful donors- have a wonderful new year and I look forward to getting to know you all more.
thanks as ever to my darling Ang ,we were supposed to get together on 28th but her car was dodgy so we did not but hopefully we will again soon.

happy new year
love
susie


----------



## Sajane

A.T.C.C said:


> Welcome to Sajane... what a wonderful thing you are doing. How are the buserilin injections going? have you had any side effects? Ive donated twice now and i didnt feel the same for both of them so it is different for everyone. My only side affect was a few headaches.
> Keep us updated through your journey sweetheart. Are you donating to your local hosp?
> As for the dates, they give you the dates because the treatment all depends how you react to it cos once you are stimulating you cant be delayed. If the recipient doesnt react well to her treatment it will have no affect on your treatment. You would just go ahead with egg collection and the eggs would be fertilised and frozen.
> Good luck sweetheart and i look forward to sharing yr journey with you


Aww thank you Ang, in fact i started the Buserilin tonight  Didn't have any probs injecting myself...phew!! Had DP on hand just in case i chickened out lol.
Stung a bit and itched like crazy, but really looking forward to the path ahead.

Glad i found this site, i've enjoyed reading the posts.

Anyways Happy New Year to everyone, i hope it brings everyone health & hapiness


----------



## Sajane

Sajane said:


> A.T.C.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Sajane... what a wonderful thing you are doing. How are the buserilin injections going? have you had any side effects? Ive donated twice now and i didnt feel the same for both of them so it is different for everyone. My only side affect was a few headaches.
> Keep us updated through your journey sweetheart. Are you donating to your local hosp?
> As for the dates, they give you the dates because the treatment all depends how you react to it cos once you are stimulating you cant be delayed. If the recipient doesnt react well to her treatment it will have no affect on your treatment. You would just go ahead with egg collection and the eggs would be fertilised and frozen.
> Good luck sweetheart and i look forward to sharing yr journey with you
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you Ang & Suzy, i've read your posts, what an amazing story, a very tiny part of me would've liked to know my recepients.
> I started the Buserilin tonight  Didn't have any probs injecting myself...phew!! Had DP on hand just in case i chickened out lol.
> Stung a bit and itched like crazy, but really looking forward to the path ahead.
> 
> Glad i found this site, i've enjoyed reading the posts.
> 
> Anyways Happy New Year to everyone, i hope it brings everyone health & hapiness
Click to expand...


----------



## SUSZY

Happy New year everyone, hope its a great one for donors and recipients alike.
Thanks as ever to the wonderful Ang for giving me this huge gift of life so I know that my 08 will be a wonderful one.
Thanks so much to all your wonderful donors for giving us this wonderful chance.
all my love
susie
xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Happy New Year everyone 

xx


----------



## nursey5

Happy New Year to you all!!!!

Just in from the 4 shift on exhausted, but glass of red at hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

K
xx

May 2008 be the YEAR OF HAPPINESS for you all!!!!


----------



## CluckCluck

Happy New Year to all.
I've just posted some very good news on my 2WW diary. It is still so early that I don't think any of us dare to think too much about it. But this is the furthest that BS has got, so please cross all fingers / send vibes / pray (whichever you prefer!) that this works. I've said it before - but I'll say it again - for me donation was incredibly easy and completely painless. I would do it again without any hesitation. If anyone has any questions (big or small) about egg donation, do send me a message.
Thank you to all those who have answered questions along the way, your support has been great. 
best of luck to everyone,
cluckcluck


----------



## SuziT

Cluck cluck - that is absolutely brilliant news.  I will pray hard that things works out for your ds.  Its really great when you hear news like that.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Clare the minx

I'm once again trying to get some donor sperm for me and my partner to try to conceive again and I must say thanks to the males and females who have and are donating it is a special gift you are giving to those of us who can't conceive without a donor.I know that if all goes well and we eventually find a donor then I will definately donate eggs as I'd love to give someone else the same chance I had at conceiving a child.Thanks to ALL DONORS.xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

CluckCluck said:


> I've just posted some very good news on my 2WW diary.


Fantastic news!


----------



## SUSZY

fab news cluck cluck you must all be over the moon,
well done
take care
love
susie


----------



## nursey5

Cluck, Cluck

Im so happy for you all...............its wonderful news.  Sending you all lots and lots of        and big love!!!!!  You are a magical sister, what a Christmas present you have given your sis, wonderful news!!!

Keep us posted!!!

Lots of love
K


----------



## A.T.C.C

Wow!!! you have all been busy... i usually come on here and theres not much to read but today ive had t catch up again and its fab!!!

Cluck Cluck - can you pass this message onto your sis



Well done to you sweetheart its fantastic news and i bet your sister is on cloud nine and you should feel so proud of yourself xx

Suszy - tell Paul im 27!!!!  

Im really busy at the moment cos we have a baby in the house.......... my new 10 wk old Puppy. Shes a Cairn Terrier and her name is Itsy... as in itsy bitsy teeny weeny 

I hope everyone is well and i wish you all happiness and all the luck in the world for 2008 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sajane

CluckCluck said:


> Happy New Year to all.
> I've just posted some very good news on my 2WW diary. It is still so early that I don't think any of us dare to think too much about it. But this is the furthest that BS has got, so please cross all fingers / send vibes / pray (whichever you prefer!) that this works. I've said it before - but I'll say it again - for me donation was incredibly easy and completely painless. I would do it again without any hesitation. If anyone has any questions (big or small) about egg donation, do send me a message.
> Thank you to all those who have answered questions along the way, your support has been great.
> best of luck to everyone,
> cluckcluck


Woweee CluckCluck thats fantastic news!!! Whooo Hoooo, everything crossed, i have been following your thread! as i'm donating too, on the Buserilin at the mo, you lucky thing you snorted! I'm injecting! No side effects for me too so far 

Well done you and bestest wishes to BS


----------



## nursey5

Cluck, cluck - excellent news, 2008 is the year - what a great start to the year!!!  I can feel it in my bones, its a lucky year - lots of BFP..........please!!!!!             

Ang - how's u and your new addition? Sounds like ur having a fab time with him.............he's beautiful!!!!!!         

Sajane - glad your keeping well and having no 'orrible effects from the drugs!!!     

Hope everyone is well..........catch up soon
K
xx

2008 Please give us lots and lots of


----------



## nades

Hi,

Firstly am i in the right place?

I am waiting to start second round of ivf and have decided to ES. i wanted to do it first time round after reading a article about a couples struggle to conceive with own eggs. i choose not to because having never been pregnant and not knowing if my eggs would fertilize i didn't want to give anyone false hope, we managed 11 eggs last time all of which fertilized lovely but sadly was told not suitable to freeze.

i have now been match with a recipient and are just awaiting AF, it has been great to read about other peoples experiences both donors/recipients and i truly feel blessed to be able to help someone who is in the same situation as myself.

Nades xx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi ladies

Welcome Nades.. yes you are in the right place sweetheart. Its a wonderful thing that you are doing.

Nursery 5  - How are you sweetheart?
The new addition is gorgieus... i know what they mean by love at first sight now cos i knew as soon as i saw her     how soppy is that?
Shes doing really well with her toilet training and so i havent got poop everywhere which to be honest is what i was expecting.

Sajane - what stage are you at now honey? im glad you havent had any side affects babe xx

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Suszy had a scan today and there was no heartbeat.. im devastated for her and her family


----------



## ikklesmiler

Oh Angela hun,
im so sorry to hear that, please send my love to suszy and her dh.
You must all be devestated.

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi angela
i'm so sorry send loads of big   to suszy were all thinking of her.
                                    luv mariexx


----------



## surromummyuk

oh angie im so sorry,please pass on my regards to susie,what a start to the new year


----------



## nursey5

Ang, Im so sorry for you all, its heartbreaking!!  Cruel cruel world at times!!!!!!!

Sending lots of love to you all
Karen
xxx


----------



## SUSZY

Thanks girls as ever for the support, everyone has been so kind and i am rather overwhelmed wth the response and makes me feel less alone.  I am coping remarkly well cannot really believe it but have been busy telling everyone the sad news, we were not supposed to have told many and of course its turned out to be loads.
I am going back in tomorrow for the medically managed m/c - it will be the third time i have done it.

Angela sent me the most wonderful flowers today that arrived and they are georgous and I burst out crying.
Once again it has made me realise how lucky I am to have met her and that we are friends above everything else.
I think we are both upset for each other, it is devestating and we are no further forward knowing.
At least I am going to be tested this time and the embryo will be as well.
All being well we will use the two frosties as soon as we can and or get a dog.
We have to move onwards and upwards and i am taking a leaf out of other FFers books and that is get right back in that saddle.
Angela has given us this wonderful opportunity and for six weeks we lived the dream of having a baby in July, hopefully if we get some answers we can try again and hope the two frosties take - if not we will really have to think about moving on.
As ever i could not have survived this without FF and I cannot thank you all enough.
Thanks my darling Ang and I am sorry this has happened as we were all so excited.
lots of love
susie


----------



## surromummyuk

just take care of yourself hun


----------



## butterflykisses

hi
  take care sending you a big    
                luv mariexxxx


----------



## SuziT

Suszi - really gutted for you and your family.  Life can be really cruel at times.  Look after yourself.  You are an inspirations to others how you deal with things.

Angie  

hope everyone is doing ok

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Sajane

Oh Suzy

I'm so sorry to hear your news   i'm not really sure what to say, my thought are with you and your DH and of course with you as well Ang


----------



## Sajane

Update on my treatment -

Since having AF i think the DR (Buserilin) has started giving me few side effects 
Headaches, not too bad, but just dull ones, spots!!!  arrgghh! Oh and hot flushes.. always at night when i'm just trying to drop off to sleep!

Its not as bad as i thought it would be so far.... but i've yet to get throught the stimulating injections yet.

Got my first scan on Friday, i guess this is just to see if everything is turned off?!

I do wonder daily what the reciepients are doing/going through, will they be on medication leading up to my EC and then their receiving on my eggies?


----------



## CluckCluck

So very very sorry Suszy and Ang. Thinking of you both...
take care,
cluckcluck


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

im so sorry Suzy I Just wanted to send you my love  and cuddles  and also to an  
Take care love
sharon xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi there
Wheres everyone gone
Come back im missing you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nursey5

Hi ATCC, hows u hun?? Not been on for a while, feel I have little to contribute keep checking in but no posts here and I feel this is the only place where I belong if u know what I mean!!!!

How r u?  Hope u and the family are well.  Thinking of Suzy, hope shes bearing up.  Sis hopeful to start treatmeat again in April.........................please, please.

I feel I want/need to donate again, but just aint got the umph to see about it...........wait till sis knows whats happening with her.  Bit deflated about it just now, hopefully it will pass!!

xxxxx


----------



## SUSZY

sweet
I had wondered what had happened here too - I miss you all  = because of Ang i still have so much hope.
I miss her and all of you/
Hi I hope you all doing well.
Love
Susie


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hi honies
Im here nursery 5 if you still want to post.
Hows your life going at the moment?
I know what you mean about still being willing to donate but waiting till your sis has treatment again.
Im eagerly awaiting Suszys next step and i so hope it works for her. if FET doesnt work then we have discussed me donating again. It would be so nice if it didnt get to that cos it would be too much for Suszy to go through.
My life seems to be getting back on track now.
Ive gone back to doing beauty treatments after hvaing a yr out since my dad passed away. Im renting a beauty room close to where i live and ive been there for 2 wks on Tues and im so glad i did it.
Im also as you can see by my stars a moderator in training..... yippeee... i love doing it!
I hope everyone else is well.
Id love to hear where everyone is at even if it has nothing to do with treatment etc... it would just be nice to hear off everyone xxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi every one , havent posted on here for time 
went for my bloods yesterday , im now really nervous my hormone level wont be good  
im so scared i have children already but im so scared it will be above 8 
cant stop thinking about it cos if it does come back high i dont know wat ill do cos it means i cant egg share  
that means ill have to postpone my icsi for about 7 months due to financial situation 
vikki xx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD

Hi Vicky

Jusy wanted to say hang in there i know its so tough hope everything works out        

xx

Hi Ang how are u seems an age since spoke to you glad to hear beauty shop is working out  need to ask what is moderator in training?? but glad ur enjoying it
xxxx


----------



## AmberR

Hi all. I am on several lists to donate my eggs. I just wanted to say how wonderful it is to hear all of your stories. I just had my baby girl  Jan 28th of this year. She was a "whoops". I had an IUD in, and wasn't trying to get pregnant. I was scared when they took the IUD out, something would go wrong. But all went well, and now here she is. With the turn of events that I overcame, it had me thinking of all of the women out there who cant become pregnant on their own. (The reason why I decided to donate) So I just wanted to give you all Kudos on your bravery and determination!


----------



## vikki75

hi huns just wanted to say my bloods came in all good can start my BCP next AF hooray!!! then can start DR soon after can`t wait 
x vikki75


----------



## nursey5

My sis Buster24 got a BFP , yip a BFP    on Thursday!!!!
Yeah - SCAN 12/6/08!!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SuziT

absolutely thrilled for buster.  She so deserves it.  Im sure you are all over the moon.  Long time coming but well worth the wait!!!.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## butterflykisses

congrats to  buster24 on her       

vikki glad your bloods came back ok  .

amberR ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh she's gorgeous  

              hope everyone has a fab weekend 
     

                          luv mariexx


----------



## nursey5

Has Became

 

Yip its Twins!!!!!!!!!!!  Sis had scan a day early.  So Buster24 has 2 wee beanies on board!!!!  Gonna be double trouble at Chrimbo time, MAGIC!!!!  I think a celebration is inorder!!!!

    
    
  
     
   
   

 to my sis and bro!!!  Can you tell Im excited!!!!!

How's everyone else doing??

K
xx


----------



## SuziT

omg that is absolutely brilliant.  She so deserves this.  A ready made family in one.

We are patiently waiting the safe arrival of our little surrogate baby. .

Hope everyone else is keeping ok?


----------



## nursey5

Just an update ladies.

Buster24, my sis, had a beautiful baby girl & boy this morning.  All doing well, both babies in Special Baby Unit but breathing on own............they're absolutely perfect and beautiful 

Auntie Nursey5
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

congratulations Auntie Nursey!!.  one of each, what a christmas you all will have.  Glad eveything went well.

pass my congrats on to Buster.


----------



## A.T.C.C

That is fantastic news!!!! what a christmas present.

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hobbesy

Thats great news. Congratulations to all of you!

Thought I'd pop on by and join in the fun. Was great to meet you a few weeks ago Ang. Its lovely to be able to chat to someone face to face who's done the same thing, made me realise how much of a rarity it is I guess

Hope everyone's well and ready for Christmas (we have a mammoth wrapping session ahead tonight)

Keri -x-


----------



## drownedgirl

Merry Xmas everybody!


----------



## Essex Girl

Congratulations, Buster and Nursey.  How lovely to have your babies just in time for Christmas.  I hope they are soon big and strong enough to come home.

A merry Christmas to you all, and to all the wonderful donors who help us to achieve our dreams.  You are special people.

Essex Girl and Lizzie xx


----------



## allykatz

Hello girls i am new here and thought this might be the best thread to be part of. . . . . .

I am donating my eggs to my sister who is part of this forum (kimmycoo36) hopefully it should starting soon, there has been a lot of waiting to get to this point as i had my 3rd baby in sept 07 then i bf for 7months only stopped early as she bit me very hard, and way once i had stopped then they could start the process of bloods on me, so a yr later to now i got my amh levels back the other day which where 36.66, was pretty interesting to know that i was still so fertile really, but there has been a mess up and some of our signed forms have been lost so i have to phone them tomorrow as there is something else about how i'm not ready yet or something will know tomorrow, wish it could start now as then it would be finished by the beginning of next month and then it would just be sisters job to get the bfp woo. . . . .
Oh i am Alyson have 3 children who are 12yrs 8yrs and 15months, i also have 3 angels from early losses  they happened before i got my 3rd baby girl.

I will now go and look through all of your thread so i can get to know you all and also see what will be happening to me,

spk soon


----------



## allykatz

Had bit of a look through but it is very long so guess i will ask questions instead,

Ok, well hopefully touchwood we will be on the short protocol, this is what the nurse thinks due to my amh level being high.

Can someone break it down for me how i will feel heard i could get more moody   but is there anything else body changes or anything?

When they do the egg collection how will i feel after, i have a 15month old so dont get to rest really?

when they have taken my eggs am i supper fertile, has any of you ended up falling pregs after donating eggs with either 1 or more bubs?

is xxx allowed with a condom?

Lol i know i should really know all this now we are close but i have just gone with the flow of it all. thanks in advance. and congrats to nurserys sister having twins for xmas


----------



## nursey5

Hi All

Just thought Id post you all pics of the new arrivals.  Aint they gorgeous This is trully what its all about  




























and finally the perfect angels!!










Allykatz, I will personal you when I get a minute or 5..........life is a tad upside down at the mo . I've chatted to your sis Kim a few times. Must be something in the name......... Nudge me anytime, Im not on as much but get email when I get a personal.

Off to bed, look at the time 

Auntie Kazza


----------



## ikklesmiler

wow!! Congratulations hun!! They are just perfect!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

They are gorgeous!!! well done sweetheart, i hope you are enjoying everything that goes with motherhood.
Take care  xxxx


----------



## queenie73

Hi there,

I am a 35 yo female who is almost about to embark upon an egg sharing programme at the Lister clinic. Being single means I require a sperm donor and I have been pointed in the direction of Xytex. 

Does anyone have ANY advice for me on ANY of these issues? 

1) The drugs and effects for going through the egg donation programme? 
2) The egg collection process 
3) The results and subsequent consequences - hopes/fears & the reality 
4) Requiring sperm donation 
5) Has anyone used Xytex? Any feedback? 
6) Single parenthood... 

Is it going to be so difficult/painful that I would be better off just finding partner and trying to conceive naturally? I was pregnant 3 years ago and miscarried at 8 weeks. My feeling is that I cannot wait around for 'Mr. Right'. My instinct has given me the drive to get this far (I am 1 week away from the start of treatment), but naturally I have doubts and I am scared. 

Am I mad to embark upon such a gargantuan journey? If anyone has any thoughts, feelings, experiences they would like to share with me I would be eternally grateful. 

Thank goodness for forums like this... 

Love & Light 

Qx


----------



## 2moggies

Hi, I'm just starting off on the donor egg IVF route. I'm hoping to be treated with my partner's sperm through Liverpool Women's Hospital. We are eligible for NHS funding, but really need to find a donor, as there is such a shortage the waiting list is up to 4 years otherwise! 

If you are thinking of donating in the Liverpool area, I'd be really grateful if you could consider me! Contact Maureen Richards 0151 702 4212, re 386R.

Anybody else out there, I'd love to hear about your experiences, how you found a donor, how long did you wait etc. 

Thanks to everybody!!


----------



## shortie66

Hi 2moggies,

Im in same position ladies tho private funding, looking for egg donor in midlands region if at all possible.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2moggies

Hi Kate - how are you getting on? Have you been looking long? Have you had any interest or offers?


----------



## shortie66

Hi 2moggies 

Only just started looked honey.  To be honest we were gonn have one last go with my own eggs at the lister in london but they only offered us a 4% chance of a live birth   At a cost of nearly 4 grand and with such a low percentage of success i really dont see the point.  Apparantly i have just as much chance of conceiving naturally even with 1 blocked tube as i do with with ivf and own eggs    So just ttc nat till we decide whats next.  Have you looked at going abroad hun?  Reprofit is quite popular tho have a 6-9 month waiting list i think.  Havent had any offers so far petal, still live in hope tho


----------



## 2moggies

Not considering going abroad yet, because I like the idea of the child being able to find to find out who the donor is if they want to look into it once they are 18. Also, as we are childless and under 40, we are able to have up to 2 rounds treatment free on the NHS (as long as we can find a donor!). I might consider eggsharing in the UK though. Costs about £5,000, still a long wait but less than a year. Can you do egg sharing at your clinic? Basically somebody undergoing conventional IVF gives away half her eggs to you in exchange for a discount on her treatment. You won't know who the donor is and vice versa. The waiting list is shorter that way than waiting for a volunteer donor to come forward, and its less stressful than advertising!


----------



## fluffy77

hi.im a newbie on here.iam wanting to egg donate in the leeds area,but may be willing to travel cost dependant of course.iam looking for advice on the procedure for treatment etc? i have already been a surrogate and can no longer now have children myself and will be having a hysterectomy later this year,hence now wanting to do my last thing at being able to help someone by donating my eggs before surgery.any advice? thanks


----------



## sueandles

hi everyone i hope you dont mind me posting to you all. i just wanted to tell all donors you are fantastic people and the worlds a better place with people like you around.
im still on the waiting list but full of hope that i will be matched soon 
im 42 and my dh is 43
i had i attempt at ivf using my own eggs 6 years ago but i only got 3 eggs and all were dormant and i was told my only option was from a donor.
i was extreamly lucky last year 2 have 5 embryos donated to me
i had 1 attempt at fet in jan 08 when 3 embies were thawed 1 didnt make it so i had 2  replaced unfortunatly i got a BFN
then in march last year i had another go at fet with the last 2 embryos i survived but was very poor quality but i still wanted to give it a chance but it just wasnt to be.
even though i got the BFNs i still felt privaliged that some kind person gave me the chance at least.
i hoped to be matched for egg donation this year.
wishing everyone luck and happiness
love suexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2moggies

Just want to wish you good luck


----------



## drownedgirl

fluffy77 said:


> hi.im a newbie on here.iam wanting to egg donate in the leeds area,but may be willing to travel cost dependant of course.iam looking for advice on the procedure for treatment etc? i have already been a surrogate and can no longer now have children myself and will be having a hysterectomy later this year,hence now wanting to do my last thing at being able to help someone by donating my eggs before surgery.any advice? thanks


Fluffy, try contacting the NGDT for info... sorry my PC is playing up and can't google for you at the minute. procedure involves injections to stimulate egg production and retrieval via a fine needle into the ovary through the vaginal wall.

xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Hey there girls,
Just thought i'd dip my toes in as i'm thinking of donating some time in the near future. Haven't quite decided when yet though as you can see from my ticker we had our ICSI miracle nearly 5 months ago   We have 2 frosties left which i will put back in the next couple of years but think i'd like to donate b4 i get too much older   We were so very very lucky to get lucky on our first TX that i feel i should put somehting back in and as i was quite a good little Egg machine (24 in total   with no OHSS) 
Anywho thats it really, will keep an eye on the thread as it would be nice i guess if there was anyone that i already know who was looking for a donor.
Sam xXx


----------



## 2moggies

Sam on the moon you lucky thing baby Isabelle looks just gorgeous!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Thank you 2moggies, she really is totally scrummy & my whole world   I count my blessings every day for how lucky we were  

Sam xXx


----------



## shortie66

Sam hunny she is just beautiful   What a little cracker  

Well im still waiting for that special lady to kindly offer me some eggies so we arettc au nat in the meantime, we will be going on the waiting list for donor eggs at reprofit early next year unless we get a natural miracle occur or someone is kind enough to donate here. 

Im currently on cd23 and only a high on the cbdfm from day 12.  Needless to say that means no ov for me this month   Got af pains so hopefully the beatch will come and get me soon.  Who knows perhaps next month i may release a sad old eggie down the one tube that is only scarred and we may get our natural miracle after all.  Ah well, a girl can dream cant she?  

2moggies - how you doing hunny?  

Hi everyone else 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## 2moggies

Hi there slycett! Fingers crossed for you, you hear so many stories of women concieving against the odds so you never know you might get a nice surprise!

I am hanging on in there! Just started the implications counselling for egg donation which is useful. I realise now its going to be a slow process! I thought I'd found an anonymous donor once but nothing came of it so probably the clinic thought she wasn't a match. Now I have a possible 'known' donor (although I haven't actually met her yet!), she seems very nice but I think has some health problems and a time deadline so its just fingers crossed she is able to do it!! 

Best wishes

2moggies


----------



## A.T.C.C

Good luck ladies xxxx

Kate i speak to ladies about me donating most days and if one ever says that they are interested then ill let you know as you're just down the road from me xxxxx


----------



## Pisces34

Hi Everyone,

I know this topic has not been active recently but it actually one that I am glad that I have found.  I do see postings from potential donors and thought maybe they have not seen it too!

I have begun the journey to become an altruistic donor recently and wondered if anyone out there is doing the same?

It's all rather new, I just had blood test results and have been told they are ok, but I am not sure how ok and why!  

It would be nice to chat past, present and future donors especially but all or anybody who knows more than me in general! 

Pxx


----------



## hobbesy

Well this was a blast from the past having this thread pop up in my inbox 

Its quite some time since I donated now, but I'd happily answer any questions as best I can 

Keri -x-


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all,

I have been looking out for a thread like this to share my story. I'm 26 and after 2 years of trying for a second child we were told IVF was our only chance, we looked into it and after just getting married and buying a house our fund were none existent! So we looked into egg share, and I'm a bit ashamed to say now to start out with it wasnt really thinking of recipient I was just glad that we could afford to do it. But after I started my Stimms and having scans I really put some thought in to what recipient was going through. I was told early scanning that may not have enough eggs to share, I was really upset but not for me for my recipient! I just thought at least I'm in the position I have my own eggs and I could do this again but for this lady this may be her only chance, she may used every penny she had to to this, it was then I decide that if I had below 8 I would donate them all to my recipient. 
I had my EC yesterday and after all the worry and stress that they might not be enough we got 17! So that's 8 for my recipient, I cried all afternoon I was delighted and I could imaging her sat waiting for the call to see how many she got, I hope it made her as happy as it made me for her. I wish her all the luck and love in the world and may all her baby dreams come true. 
But I guess the moral of my story is that egg share/donors are looked upon as special, but in truth I'm just the same as a recipient, I wouldn't have been able to do this without her either.

Sarah

Xxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Sarah, thats a lovely story .... good luck sweetheart xxxx

Keri - hey honey hope you are well xxx


----------



## Pisces34

Hello!


I got my results but haven't yet discussed with the clinic.  I am almost 35.

Fsh 5.6
LH 1.9
Amh 13

What do they tell me asides from that am ok to donate?

Thanks ever so much

Pxx


----------



## vickym1984

Quick question, think here may be the best place to get information. My husband and I are looking to do egg-sharing IVF next year. Whether it works or not for us, I was wondering, if our recipient got a BFP, would our daughter we have now, Hannah, be able to look up that half-sibling once they would be over 18, or would they have to look for her?  It's not an immediate concern, but it would obviously affect the way in which talk to her about it (we plan on being very open about it, and it may be more than this one potential sibling as if all goes well, then after this, as my family will be completel, I hope to be an altruistic donor afterwards, in a couple of years)


----------

